# News - "Killerspiele": Jugendschutz wird durch Sofortma&szlig;nahmen versch&auml;rft



## Administrator (13. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,557560


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Extrem gewaltbeherrschte Trägermedien (z. B. Computerspiele, Videos, DVD)
> sind in Zukunft per Gesetz automatisch für Kinder und Jugendliche verboten.
> Sie müssen nicht erst Prüfverfahren durch die Bundesprüfstelle für
> jugendgefährdende Medien durchlaufen.


Na das ist doch mal ein greifbares Gesetzt... 
Zumal ja die Spiele, so lange sie keine Kennzeichnung hatten, sowieso nur an Personen 18+ verkauft werden durften und von der USK sowieso keine 12 oder 16ner Einstufung bekommen haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie sieht es dann eigentlich bei den Printmedien aus? Dürfen die dann überhaupt noch über diese Spiele berichten oder nur noch in extra "ab 18 Ausgaben" oder gar überhaupt nicht mehr?


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ja, ich weiss auch nicht, was sich jetzt konkret durch das gesetz ändern soll.
solange sich für erwachsene nichts ändert, stört mich das nicht.
und dass eltern umfassend informiert werden sollen finde ich prinzipiell super, aber da gilt es wohl abzuwarten, wie das umgesetzt wird.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> - Die Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle soll transparenter und effektiver gestaltet werden. 'Zudem möchte ich die Länder dafür gewinnen, dass sie kurzfristig ihr personelles Engagement bei der USK verstärken. Wir werden dann mehr Personal für diese wichtige Aufgabe zur Verfügung haben', so Laschet.



Komisch dafür ist aufeinmal Geld und Personal da , aber um Schulen gescheit zu führen oder unsere Städte sauber zu halten, dafür ist nie was da.


Ganauso sinnlos finde ich Geräusche wenn jemand ein Killerspiel kauft.

ertönt dann etwas eine Fanfare und an der kasse leuctet groß Killerspiele sSpieler auf oder wie stellen die sich das vor???


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich weiss auch nicht, was sich jetzt konkret durch das gesetz ändern soll.
> solange sich für erwachsene nichts ändert, stört mich das nicht.
> und dass eltern umfassend informiert werden sollen finde ich prinzipiell super, aber da gilt es wohl abzuwarten, wie das umgesetzt wird.



Wenn das umgesetzt wird werden in Zukunft wohl weit mehr Spiele indiziert als es heute der Fall ist. Die Frage die sich jetzt für mich stellt ist, ob dadurch auch der Handel mit Altersüberprüfung, wie ihn beispielswiese Okaysoft durchführt, behindert wird. Dann ändert sich nämlich auch für mich was.

Aber dieser Entwurf beweist nur wiedermal, dass Deutschland was Jugendschutz angeht immer mehr ins Lächerliche abdriftet.


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BlackKnight87 am 13.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Die Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle soll transparenter und effektiver gestaltet werden. 'Zudem möchte ich die Länder dafür gewinnen, dass sie kurzfristig ihr personelles Engagement bei der USK verstärken. Wir werden dann mehr Personal für diese wichtige Aufgabe zur Verfügung haben', so Laschet.
> 
> 
> 
> Komisch dafür ist aufeinmal Geld und Personal da , aber um Schulen gescheit zu führen oder unsere Städte sauber zu halten, dafür ist nie was da.


tja, das ist das problem an der alibidiskussion.
wer rational denken kann, dem ist schnell klar, dass viele probleme darin begründet sind, dass im bildungswesen zuviel gespart wird.
die lehrer sind hoffnungslos überfordert, sollen immer mehr leisten für noch weniger lohn. das geht einfach nicht auf.
sie werden auch von den eltern überfordert, die leider zu grossen teilen glauben, erziehung finde ausschliesslich in der schule statt.


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es wird ja erwähnt, dass nur noch spezielle geschäfte für erwachsene solche spiele verkaufen dürften.
naja, wird halt mehr importiert. ich als schweizer leide schon lange unter der deutschen jugendschutzpolitik, also wird aus england importiert.

ja, lächerlich... blider aktionismus par excellence halt. was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> - Extrem gewaltbeherrschte Trägermedien (z. B. Computerspiele, Videos, DVD) sind in Zukunft per Gesetz automatisch für Kinder und Jugendliche verboten.



aha - die sind also "automatisch verboten" .

und wer entscheidet was "extrem gewaltbeherrscht" bedeutet. *kopfschüttel* 


die sonstigen massnahmen find` ich so verkehrt gar nicht, auf die idee hätte (bessere kennzeichnung und kontrolle) man allerdings auch schon vorher kommen können.

obiger passus ist allerdings doch schwerst fragwürdig - "automatisch verboten" - lächerlich !


----------



## grayalla (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also ich finde, der Vorstoß der beiden Familienministerien gar nicht so schlecht: Hier geht es nämlich endlich mal nicht darum, Spiele zu verbieten, sondern sie lediglich Kindern und Jugendlichen unzugänglich zu machen. Die Indizierungspraxis halte ich zwar für sinnlos (und mittelfristig vor der EU auch nicht haltbar), aber die Diskussion geht in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer entscheidet was "extrem gewaltbeherrscht" bedeutet. *kopfschüttel*


das ist doch diese berüchtige subjektiv auslegbare formulierung, von der gewarnt wurde. immerhin wird _etwas_ konkretisiert.


----------



## rokn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Oooh, is mir schlecht.

Wenn man in einem Land lebt, das den schärfsten Jugenschutz in Europa verfolgt und dessen Politikern als einzige Antwort auf Emsdetten und Erfurt nur eine weitere Verschärfung dieser Gesetzgebung einfällt, dann darf man doch getrost verzweifeln. 

Den Artikel muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da prüfen "Experten" bis Mitte des Jahres bestehende Vorschriften, um dann Handlungsempehlungen zu geben und Frau von der Leyen meint einfach: "Oh nö, das dauert mir zu lange, ich mach das ohne über die aktuelle Lage Gutachten vorliegen zu haben!" 

"Extrem gewaltbeherrschende Medien müssen keine Prüfung mehr durchlaufen"
 
Und wer entscheidet, was unter diese Rubrik fällt???


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Also sind dann alle ab 18 Spiele wie heute die indizierten? Man bekommt sie dann nur noch unter der Ladentheke oder in extra Bereichen?


----------



## EZ-Roller (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Frage die sich jetzt für mich stellt ist, ob dadurch auch der Handel mit Altersüberprüfung, wie ihn beispielswiese Okaysoft durchführt, behindert wird. Dann ändert sich nämlich auch für mich was...



Man kann nur hoffen, dass jetzt nicht den Shops, die die bisherigen Jugendschutzbestimmungen am konsequentesten umgesetzt haben (Onlineshops wie Okaysoft etc.), das 'Leben schwer gemacht wird!

Die "Kleinen" eignen sich ja bekanntlich am bessten als schwarze Schaafe...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja - wenn das ganz so in einem *gesetz* stünde könnte ich ja durchaus damit leben, aber hier soll ja "automatisch" was "verboten" werden, scheinbar ohne jede prüfung .

wie soll das funktionieren ?

edit:

hab` ich wohl was falsch verstanden:
das juschg soll durchaus geändert werden und spiele sollen schon dann auf dem index landen, wenn die usk (nehm ich zumindest mal an - steht aber nicht im text) "extreme gewaltbeherrschheit" feststellt.
lediglich das bislang anschliessende prüfverfahren der bpjm soll entfallen.


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es wird ja erwähnt, dass nur noch spezielle geschäfte für erwachsene solche spiele verkaufen dürften.
> naja, wird halt mehr importiert. ich als schweizer leide schon lange unter der deutschen jugendschutzpolitik, also wird aus england importiert.



Die Frage ist halt, ob der Versandhandel mit indizierten bzw. ab18 Spielen weiterhin ermöglicht wird. Ohne diesen habe ich hier in meiner Stadt leider keine Möglichkeit an indizierte Spiele zu kommen. Und um bei Importläden zu bestellen fehlt mir die Kreditkarte die in vielen Fällen vorrausgesetzt wird.



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, lächerlich... blider aktionismus par excellence halt. was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet.



Wobei dieser Entwurf im Vergleich zu der Grütze die aus Bayern gekommen ist ja sogar noch richtig gemässigt ist. Aber was will man von unseren Möchtegernfaschisten Beckstein und Company schon anderes erwarten...


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, der Vorstoß der beiden Familienministerien gar nicht so schlecht: Hier geht es nämlich endlich mal nicht darum, Spiele zu verbieten, sondern sie lediglich Kindern und Jugendlichen unzugänglich zu machen. Die Indizierungspraxis halte ich zwar für sinnlos (und mittelfristig vor der EU auch nicht haltbar), aber die Diskussion geht in die richtige Richtung.



Es ist illusorisch zu glauben, dass man Spiele für Kinder und Jugendliche unzugänglich machen kann. Sei es der große Bruder/Vater/Freund/wasauchimmer der das Spiel nun kauft oder nen Download im Internet. Leider geben sich die Politiker dieses Landes immer noch dieser Illusion hin und scheinen wirklich daran zu glauben, dass Verbote automatisch bedeuten, dass alles weg ist.

Der einzige Weg diesem Herr zu werden ist die Eltern in ihrer Medienkompetenz zu stärken und darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass diese darauf achten sollten was ihr Kind spielt. Verbote bringen rein garnichts.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, der Vorstoß der beiden Familienministerien gar nicht so schlecht: Hier geht es nämlich endlich mal nicht darum, Spiele zu verbieten, sondern sie lediglich Kindern und Jugendlichen unzugänglich zu machen. Die Indizierungspraxis halte ich zwar für sinnlos (und mittelfristig vor der EU auch nicht haltbar), aber die Diskussion geht in die richtige Richtung.


Sicherlich ist es nicht verkehrt die Spiele gut zu kennzeichnen, an der Kasse auf das Alter zu achten und auch den Eltern zu zeigen, dass sie darauf achten müssen, was da im Kinderzimmer gespielt.
NUR im Prinzip geht es doch um lediglich einen Punkt: Erziehung und Kontrolle durch die Eltern. Da kann beim Kauf des "Killerspiels" ein Warnsignal im ganzen Laden ertönen und die nächste Hundertschaft der Polizei angerückt kommen. Bringen wird es nicht, wenn die Eltern versagen. Wie "dumm" muss man eigentlich als Jugendlicher momentan sein und auch nur den Versuch zu unternehmen so ein Spiel im Laden zu kaufen? Das Internet bietet doch zahlreiche einfachere, bequemere und billigere Möglichkeiten an die Sachen zu kommen. Sei es, dass der Titel aus der nächsten Tauschbörse gesaugt wird oder aber einfach im Ausland bestellt wird. Gameware oder cdwow interessieren die Kontrollen in Deutschland doch überhaupt nicht. Warum sollte man versuchen sich Stalker, Resident Evil oder Doom im Saturn zu kaufen, wenn man es online legal sogar um bis zu 50% preiswerter bekommt?

Verbote / Indizierungen, etc. sind überflüssig und sinnlos. Zumal allein schon dadurch das Interesse an einem Titel geweckt wird.


----------



## TheVindariel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BlackKnight87 am 13.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganauso sinnlos finde ich Geräusche wenn jemand ein Killerspiel kauft.
> 
> ertönt dann etwas eine Fanfare und an der kasse leuctet groß Killerspiele sSpieler auf oder wie stellen die sich das vor???



Also bei uns im Mediamarkt wird der komplette Bildschirm der Verkäuferin Rot mit dem Hinweis FSK 18, wenn ein ab 18 oder ohne Jugendfreigabe Titel an der Kasse gescannt wird. Und dann fragen die auch nach dem Ausweis und wenn man nicht 18 ist, bekommt man den Artikel auch nicht.


----------



## King-of-Pain (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

sagt mal bin ich hier der einzige der an einen schertz glaubt 



Spoiler



hofft



so dähmlich können doch nichtmal unsere Politiker sein

ansonsten


> ie Größe der Alterskennzeichen der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) und der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft (FSK) auf den Verpackungen der Bildträger wird plakativ wie die Hinweise zu Gesundheitsgefahren auf Zigarettenpackungen gesetzlich festgelegt (§ 12 Abs. 2 JuSchG). 'Die Hinweise können gar nicht groß genug sein. Sie sind heute fast nur mit der Lupe zu lesen, das bringt gar nichts', ist von der Leyen überzeugt.


verdammt die wollen die schönen collectors editionen verschandeln 
wie gut das es Importe gibt


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist illusorisch zu glauben, dass man Spiele für Kinder und Jugendliche unzugänglich machen kann.


völlig richtig, einzig die eltern können es zumindest arg einschränken.
was der staat da tun will, weiss ich auch nicht. aber ich weiss, dass er diese träumereien nicht umsetzen kann.


> Der einzige Weg diesem Herr zu werden ist die Eltern in ihrer Medienkompetenz zu stärken und darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass diese darauf achten sollten was ihr Kind spielt. Verbote bringen rein garnichts.


korrekt.
soll ja auch passieren. aber wie gesagt - abwarten. plötzlich bemerken die politiker, dass das möglicherweise geld kosten könnte.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ENDLICH gehts in die richtige richtung...


könnte auch bedeuten, dass der gesetztesentwurf von bayern dadurch zunichte gemacht wird..

guter kompromis!!

aber mal ehrlich.. ist je einer zufrieden? jetzt schreien die unter 18jährigen auf...  lol


----------



## archwizard80 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Wie sieht es mit US /Original-Versionen aus? Ändert sich da etwas?


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was ich komisch finde: Warum Riesenlogos auf die Packung wenn es die Spiele eh nur in abgetrennten für 18+-jährige zugägnlich ist oder unter der Ladentheke verkauft wird?


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				archwizard80 am 13.02.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage. Wie sieht es mit US /Original-Versionen aus? Ändert sich da etwas?



Das ist das Problem: Das Ganze ist so schwammig und nichtssagend formuliert, dass man keine wirklichen Auswirkungen daraus ablesen kann. Der schlimmste Fall der sich daraus ableiten lässt ist, dass alle Importe, ab18 Spiele und alle "Extrem gewaltbeherrschten Trägermedien" (was auch immer das sein soll...) nur noch in abgetrennten Ladengeschäften mit Eingangskontrolle ala Pornovideothek verkauft werden dürfen. Im besten Fall ändert sich für Besteller bei Okaysoft etc. nichts.

Bis man das herauslesen kann muss man wohl abwarten bis das Ganze wirklich in ein Gesetz gegossen wurde.


----------



## hemmerich (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also dieser Passus sagt mir, dass alle meine Lieblingsspiele ab sofort verboten sind: 

"'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird ... kommen auf den Index'".

Sehe ich das falsch oder fallen da nicht alle Rollenspiele drunter? Und auch alle Strategiespiele. Ego-Shooter waren ja schon immer Ansichtsssahce. Jetzt eben auch nicht mehr.

Und die gesonderten Händler finde ich auch bedenklich. Welcher Laden will das denn überhaupt machen? Wie groß ist der Markt, dass ich als Laden NUR für solche Spiele überlebe.

In meinen Augen ändert sich also doch ziemlich viel mit diesen Änderungen.

Witzig: Eine Untersuchung wird gemacht, noch keine Ergebnisse vorhanden, aber wir machen Aktionismus. Wollen mal hoffen, dass die Untersuchung dann wenigstens diese Änderungen unterstützt....


----------



## Baker79 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				News am 13.02.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Künftig werden auch folgende Spiele indiziert: 'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird, oder in denen Mord- oder Metzelszenen detailliert dargestellt werden, kommen auf den Index', sagt von der Leyen.



d.h.? WoW = indiziert, oder wie?
schon mal in nem BG gewesen? da schlagen auch menschen und zwerge auf tauren und orcs ein. wobei das ein klein wenig eher nachstellbar ist, als mit ner  



Spoiler



AK47


 irgendwo durch häuserschluchten zu rennen (CSS)


----------



## archwizard80 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				hemmerich am 13.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieser Passus sagt mir, dass alle meine Lieblingsspiele ab sofort verboten sind:
> 
> "'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird ... kommen auf den Index'".
> 
> ...



Wenn es 90% der verkauften Spiele betrifft, lohnt es sich doch wieder. Neben Sexshops gibt es in Zukunft dann eben noch Läden für *Killerspiele*. Da Zugang ja eh ab 18 kann man gleich noch eine _Spielhölle_ integrieren.


----------



## softbaerchi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

huuuui unglaublich das politker sogar übern kopf noch immer dumm sind *hihi*! soziale probleme von jugendlichen mit hilfe von sogenannten "KILLERSPIELEN" zu vertuschen bzw damit nicht zu erwähnen ist für mich eine totale frechheit! na gut dann bekommen sie halt das verbot durch und was is dann? deshalb wird die gewalt auch nicht weniger werdn und die sozialn probleme werdn sich dadurch auch nicht lösen! nur wer gibt schon freiwillig zu das er seine arbeit nicht beherrscht *g*! naja es ist noch nicht zu spät den beruf zu wechseln! vl nehmen sich das mal ein paar politiker zu herzen ! greez bärchi aus österreich


----------



## trinity_reloaded (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ach die politiker spinnen einfach nur. mehr kann man zu dieser thematik nicht sagen.
ich wünsch mir die gute alte zeit wieder, wo man jeden tag eine neue duke-news lesen konnte und nicht andauernd mit neuen spieleverbots-gesetzen bombardiert wurde...


----------



## Accelerator (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 13.02.2007 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Abwarten was daraus wird. Dann kann man Konsequenzen für sich ziehen. Gesetze sind halt immer erst mal geil für unsere Politiker.


----------



## crackajack (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 13.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich komisch finde: Warum Riesenlogos auf die Packung wenn es die Spiele eh nur in abgetrennten für 18+-jährige zugägnlich ist oder unter der Ladentheke verkauft wird?


Die ab6, ab12 und ab16 Freigaben sollen wohl auch beachtet werden.

Und bei den Ab18ern soll die besorgte Mama gleich erkennen können, wenn der 12jährige kleine Kevin ein Spiel, das der große Bruder für ihn gekauft hat, im Schrank versteckt hat, dass das Spiel vielleicht nichts für den Sohnemann ist. Ein riesiges Ab18, keine Jugendfreigabe wird eventuell eher gesehen wie ein rotes Zeichen. (*komisch find* rot muss doch als Signalfarbe genug sein?)


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hui, da ist aber wieder mal ein haufen unsauberes geschwafel drin...



- es sollen also "extrem gewaltbeherrschte medien" auch ohne prüfung verboten werden... nur: wie weiß man das denn ohne prüfung...? WAS für ne logik...

- es sollen u.a. spiele verboten werden, in denen u.a. das töten des gegner das eigene leben auffüllt. d.h. zB so was wie diablo / titan quest wäre verboten, wo es ja skills gibt, die pro treffer die eigenen hitpoints auffüllen... cool...  oder muss es "mord" sein? betreibt der barbar in diablo denn mord, oder isses notwehr... hmmmmmm.... 

der rest ist IMHO o.k, zB insbesondere testkäufe zwecks prüfung der händler. auch dass eine USK-entscheidung genauer geprüft wird ist o.k angesichts der tatsache, dass manchmal wirklich brutale spiele ab16 freigegeben werden - wenn nur 1-2 leute prüfen können halt mal fehlr passieren.


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Baker79 am 13.02.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> d.h.? WoW = indiziert, oder wie?
> schon mal in nem BG gewesen? da schlagen auch menschen und zwerge auf tauren und orcs ein. wobei das ein klein wenig eher nachstellbar ist, als mit ner
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz WoW zu indizieren, aber weniger wegen der Gewalt. Denn bei dem Spiel müssten die Eltern eigentlich auch drauf achten was ihre lieben Kleinen treiben auch wenn sie lt. Verpackungsangabe alt genug dafür sind (will nicht wissen für wieviele Sitzenbleiber das Spiel schon verantwortlich ist ). 

Aber mal was anderes, wenn nun fast alles was sonst ab 16 oder 18 hier zu Lande erhältlich war dann auf dem Index landet, dann bräuchten die Hersteller doch eigentlich keine Softcore Versionen mehr für Deutschland herstellen, wenn diese genau so auf dem Index landet wie die Normale.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sumpfling am 13.02.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes, wenn nun fast alles was sonst ab 16 oder 18 hier zu Lande erhältlich war dann auf dem Index landet dann bräuchten die Hersteller doch eigentlich keine Softcore Versionen mehr für Deutschland herstellen wenn diese genau so auf dem Index landet wie die Normale.


Bräuchten sie sicherlich nicht mehr. Auch eine Lokalisierung wäre nicht mehr sonderlich lohnenswert.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch eine Lokalisierung wäre nicht mehr sonderlich lohnenswert.


wieso denn nicht? insbesondere "ältere" können ja oft NICHT so gut englisch...


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 13.02.2007 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso denn nicht? insbesondere "ältere" können ja oft NICHT so gut englisch...



Weil der Absatz deutlich fallen wird, wenn ein guter Teil der Spiele nicht mehr öffentlich ausgestellt werden darf. Und dann wird sich der eine oder andere Hersteller sicherlich die Kosten einer Lokalisierung gleich komplett sparen.


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchten sie sicherlich nicht mehr. Auch eine Lokalisierung wäre nicht mehr sonderlich lohnenswert.



Kann man ja so nicht sagen, nur weil nicht mehr dafür geworben werden darf und es nicht öffentlich verkauft werden darf muss der Umsatz ja nicht so gewaltig Einbrechen. 
Ich hab mir eigentlich nie ein Spiel auf grund von TV-oder Zeitschriftenwerbung gekauft. Und da das Internet nun das Informationsmedium Nr.1 können diese Spiele auch nicht wirklich in der Öffentlichkeit totgeschwiegen werden, wie vielleicht noch vor 10 Jahren und selbst da machten die wirklich guten Produkte die auf dem Index gelandet waren die Runde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 13.02.2007 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je weiter die Spiele "verschlossen" werden und aus dem Laden in irgendwelche "Hinterzimmer" oder speziellen 18ner Shops verlegt wird, desto geringer wird der Kundenkreis. Die große Masse der Zocker besteht aus Gelegenheitsspieler, die sich vielleicht ein oder zwei Spiele kaufen. Deswegen würden die kaum in einen speziellen 18ner Laden rennen. Auch die Berichterstattung würde durch noch schärfere Jungendschutzbestimmungen geringer. Am Ende lohnt es sich dann immer weniger Übersetzungen auf den Markt zu bringen. Warum soll z.B. bei einem Oblivion über 50 Stunden vertont werden, wenn das Game nur noch auf Nachfrage zu bekommen ist?



			
				Sumpfling am 13.02.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man ja so nicht sagen, nur weil nicht mehr dafür geworben werden darf und es nicht öffentlich verkauft werden darf muss der Umsatz ja nicht so gewaltig Einbrechen.


Die große Masse an Spielen wird in den Elektromärkten verkauft und wenn da ein Spiel verschwindet, dann brechen die Verkaufszahlen ganz gewaltig ein.


----------



## rokn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

mein vorschlag dazu:

Edmund Stoiber und Ursula von der Leyen eröffnen gemeinsam den ersten Killerspiel-Shop im Regierungsviertel von Berlin.

Die Leyen macht die freundliche Beraterin und der Edmund guckt an der Kasse nach den Ausweisen


----------



## Moejoe82 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 13.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> - es sollen also "extrem gewaltbeherrschte medien" auch ohne prüfung verboten werden... nur: wie weiß man das denn ohne prüfung...? WAS für ne logik...



Bitte nicht "keine Jugendfreigabe" mit Verbot verwechseln.

Momentan ist es so, daß die BPJM Spiele erst verbieten kann, wenn sie zuvor von der USK mit "keine Jugendfreigabe" eingestuft wurden. Der legale Erwerb ist dann auch für Volljähriger nicht möglich (bzw. sollte nicht möglich sein...). Ich denke das es sich darauf bezieht.

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, kauf ich in zukunft nurnoch im Ausland (wenn ich zukünftig schon wegen Spielen 40 km fahren muss, kann ich dort neben dem Tanken auch gleich noch alles andere billiger einkaufen und die Grenzen sind ohnehin offen).


----------



## LPSoldier09 (13. Februar 2007)

*Killerspiele*

Ich finds ersteinmal toll das sie nicht gesetzlich verboten werden sollen. Doch die verschärfung der kriterien bei der USK und der BPjM find ich erlich gesagt sinnlos. nach den bewertungskriterien wird es Gothik3, Oblivion, oder WoW usw. erst ab 18 geben oder gleich indiziert werden. Und nennt mir mal ein spiel wo man nich dafür mit goodies oder höherem Level belohnt wird wenn man ein Wesen umbringt oder so. 
oder in sims wird auch keine gewalt angepriesen trotzdem wird geprügelt, gequält oder herzen gebrochen was das zeug hält.
In der hinsicht is noch ei wenig handlungsbedarf.

sone frage nebenbei: hat jemand was von einer verschärfung des waffengesetzs gehört? steht nichts in den zeitungen oder so! auch wird nich nachgehagt warum die Amokläufer waffen besaßen. immerhin sprechen wir von jugendlichen unter 18 und ich hab nur von verbot von killerspielen was gehört aber waffen darf man trotzdem noch frei kaufen oder was?
da leuft doch was falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll z.B. bei einem Oblivion über 50 Stunden vertont werden, wenn das Game nur noch auf Nachfrage zu bekommen ist?


ich dachte du meinst jetzt auch filme.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Moejoe82 am 13.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 13.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt nicht. Nur wenn ein Spiel "keine *Kennzeichnung*" bekommen hat kann es indiziert werden. Der legale Erwerb ist dann aber trotzdem noch immer möglich.
Aber Herb ging es um etwas anderes. Wie soll ein Spiel ohne Prüfung verboten werden können? Dazu muss es sich ja jemand ansehen und somit ist es doch wieder eine Prüfung.


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Moejoe82 am 13.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht "keine Jugendfreigabe" mit Verbot verwechseln.
> 
> Momentan ist es so, daß die BPJM Spiele erst verbieten kann, wenn sie zuvor von der USK mit "keine Jugendfreigabe" eingestuft wurden. Der legale Erwerb ist dann auch für Volljähriger nicht möglich (bzw. sollte nicht möglich sein...). Ich denke das es sich darauf bezieht.



Bitte Ahnung zulegen bevor du andere korrigierst.

Die BPjM verbietet nichts, sie indiziert allenfalls. Und indiziert werden können nur Spiele die der USK entweder garnicht vorgelegt wurden oder keine Freigabe von der USK erhalten haben. Spiele die einen USK Sticker "keine Jugendfreigabe" erhalten haben können nicht mehr indiziert werden.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

so an sich ist der Vorschlag sicherlich besser, als einfach alle "Killerspiele", wie man das auch definieren mag, zu verbieten.

Diese neuen Ab 18-Abteilungen bieten doch für Media Markt & Co auch neue Einnahmequellen: Denn wenn sie eh schon so eine Abteilung haben, können sie ja dort auch erstens die ganzen indizierten Filme verkaufen und zweitens auch Pornos.  
Für die meisten wäre es doch unauffälliger zum Media Markt deswegen zu gehen, als in den nächsten Beate Uhse Laden ^_^

Wie dem auch sei, erst mal abwarten, wohin uns dieser Aktionismus führt, entweder wird er in der Koalition zerrieben oder das BVG oder der EGH machen dem Spuk ein Ende...

Just wait and see


----------



## Loosa (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 13.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist halt günstiger ein paar Leute mehr bei der USK unterzubringen als hunderte Schulen und tausende Lehrer zu finanzieren.

Wer bezahlt eigentlich die USK? Wird das nicht sowieso von der Industrie (mit--)finanziert?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

'Wir müssen die schwarzen Schafe unter den Händlern erwischen, wenn sie leichtfertig verbotenerweise Spiele an unsere jugendlichen Testkäufer verkaufen', sagt von der Leyen.


also bei den Saturns und Media Märkten wo ich bisher einkaufen war (Hannover, Berlin) hat mich noch nie jemand nach einem Ausweis gefragt wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft habe! Insbesondere in Hannover, da war ich noch U18! Das die Kiddies heute alle rumlaufen wie 20 trägt sein übriges dazu bei, dass die alte Kassen-Oma gar nicht nachfragt!


zum Thema extra 18+Shops: Wer macht mit mir in Berlin einen auf? Noch wären wir die ersten...


----------



## rokn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich denke, was dem Vorschlag hinzugefügt werden sollte, ist die Beachtung der Realitätsnähe des gespielten Szenarios.

Ich meine: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ein fiktiver Konflikt in einem erfundenen Land mit Fantasiechrakteren (Oblivion, Diablo, Sacred) einen Jugendlichen dazu verleitet Morde zu begehen?

Im Vergleich dazu Battlefield, CSS, Joint Ops... die Liste wäre endlos.
Diese Spiele ab 18 freizugeben halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll, aber die gesamte Branche lahmzulegen (Stichwort: Aufwand der Lokalisierung) - das wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				rokn am 13.02.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] das wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.


Zu etwas anderem sind diese denkbefreiten ewiggestrigen Zombies in Berlin ja nicht fähig. 

Nee, ich sag nix mehr. Nur noch raus hier.


----------



## dornado (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Traurig einfach traurig.... da werden zwar Untersuchungen veranlasst, aber deren Ergebnisse werden nicht abgewartet man ist sich ja sicher das sich was ändern muss....
Boah bei solchen Meldungen krieg ich so nen dicken Hals.....


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dornado am 13.02.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig einfach traurig.... da werden zwar Untersuchungen veranlasst, aber deren Ergebnisse werden nicht abgewartet man ist sich ja sicher das sich was ändern muss....
> Boah bei solchen Meldungen krieg ich so nen dicken Hals.....



Tja dieser Jugendschutz ist halt notwendig damit nicht noch mehr Menschen Amok laufen.


----------



## Khaine_2 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

diese spiele dürfen nur mehr in "spezielle Geschäften" verkauft werden


Vision:
Neben der "Beathe Uhse steht ein "Gamez Uhse" geschäft wo ich mit chwarzen/Weissem/Rosa/geblümten (farbe nach geschmack aussuchen) sackerl raus komme wo ich meinen shooter drinnen habe.




naja.. ein vorteil hats.. wenns eh gleich die "ab 18" verbot drauf geknallt bekommt ohne was haben die Firmen weniger probleme mit der lokalisierung und es ist keine zensur von seiten der Hersteller mehr nötig.

also ich persönlich hätt kein problem in ein "spezial geschäft" zu gehen. und dafür unzensierte spiele in deutsch zu kaufen und die werbung für die unzensierten deutsche spiele in einer Ab18 Ausgabe von PCGames lesen zu können

hach das wär schön wenn nur diese änderung gemacht werden würde. das wär mal n fortschritt... verbote an sich sin ja sinnlos..

od. seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Seejur (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Pffff Jugendschutz... also ka ich und in paar Kumpels war'n mit 11 is erste ma besoffen, ham ständig Mortel K...... gezockt und uns die Pornos von nem Typ seinen Vater reingezogen und hey jetzt sind  wir alle 21/22 Jahre alt und sind trotzdem ganz normal. (nur zur info: jeder von den Typen hatt nen ordentlichen Schulabschluss, ne erfolgreiche Berufsausbildung und gut 70% von den Leuten Studieren jetzt. Achja und keiner is Amok gelaufen oder hatt jemand vergewaltigt oder so'n müll   )


----------



## a1234567 (13. Februar 2007)

*JUGENDschutz*

Besonders unsinnig wird diese Initiative, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Debatte ja durch den Amoklauf in Emsdetten wieder aufgeheizt wurde. Der Amokläufer war 18...


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Endlich hat auch die Politik auf Bundesebene erkannt, dass in Deutschland Einiges im Argen liegt.   
Während in Deutschland die Kriminalität generell seit Jahren sinkt, steigt sie im Bereich Jugendkriminalität - es wächst 
eine immer dümmere, gewalttätige und verwahrloste Jugend heran.

Intelligente Politiker haben auch schon den perfekten Lösungsansatz entwickelt:

"Wir bewahren unsere Jugendlichen vor sämtlichen, möglicherweise schädlichen Einflüssen, dann wird diese negative Entwicklung umgehend gestoppt!" 

Dazu verbieten wir einfach alles, was nur im entferntesten mit Gewalt zu tun hat, egal ob japanische Animes, Spielzeugwaffen, Actionfilme oder Computerspiele (ja, selbst in der Annoreihe *ist Gewalt enthalten!!!*)
Wir müssen unsere Kinder um jeden Preis schützen.

Wie? Mehr Investitionen in Bildung? Geld für Jugendberatungszentren? Mehr Jugendsozialarbeiter an entspechenden Brennpunkten? Staatlich geförderte Freizeitangebote? Bessere Integration von Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund durch entsprechende Förderprogramme? 
Tut uns leid, sowas kostet zuviel Geld...man wird sehen, die Verbote werden sich genauso auszahlen...ohne was zu kosten...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Seejur am 13.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Pffff Jugendschutz... also ka ich und in paar Kumpels war'n mit 11 is erste ma besoffen, ham ständig Mortel K...... gezockt und uns die Pornos von nem Typ seinen Vater reingezogen und hey jetzt sind  wir alle 21/22 Jahre alt und sind trotzdem ganz normal. (nur zur info: jeder von den Typen hatt nen ordentlichen Schulabschluss, ne erfolgreiche Berufsausbildung und gut 70% von den Leuten Studieren jetzt. Achja und keiner is Amok gelaufen oder hatt jemand vergewaltigt oder so'n müll   )



Ich glaube auch, dass das nicht so viel ausmacht wie so mancher politiker glaubt, aber solang es kein generelles verbot gibt sondern nur  besseren jugendschutz braucht man sich doch nicht groß zu beschweren... teilweise halte ich die beschlüsse sogar für ziemlich vernünftig, obwohl man das ganze etwas abschwächen sollte (vielleicht anstatt ab 18 sollte man ab 16 oder anstatt ab 12 dann ab 10 oder so), da ansonsten die industrie auf jeden fall schaden nimmt, wenn shooter wirklich nur noch von 18+ gespielt werden... ich denke nämlich 18 ist eher so ein alter wo man nicht mehr so sehr pc spielt anstatt dann erst (mit shootern) anzufangen...


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				D3T0NAT10N am 13.02.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nämlich 18 ist eher so ein alter wo man nicht mehr so sehr pc spielt anstatt dann erst (mit shootern) anzufangen...



Alle +20 Jährigen in diesem Forum hier werden Dir dieses Argument gerne sofort widerlegen...
   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Moejoe82 am 13.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit Max Schmerz? -Das Spiel wurde ja auch ab 18 eingestuft und kurze Zeit nachdem es im Umlauf war indiziert.
Oder was ist mit FarCry? Das Spiel wurde ab18 eingestuft kam in den Handel, war 3 Tage lang zu haben und am dritten Tag wurde es aus dem Regal genommen. -Alle dachten, es würde indiziert, bis man ein paar kleine Änderungen vornahm und das Spiel plötzlich wieder (diesmal als FarCry (dt)) zu haben war. ...Damals hatte ich mir das Spiel, nachdem ich von der möglichen Indizierung gehört hatte, noch am dritten Tag gekauft. -->Hab also die 'NICHT -(dt)-Version' ...Ups, bin ich damit dann etwa künftig kriminell?!


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				D3T0NAT10N am 13.02.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nämlich 18 ist eher so ein alter wo man nicht mehr so sehr pc spielt anstatt dann erst (mit shootern) anzufangen...



Jap komisch das die meisten Shooter-Clans aus Mitgliedern über 18 Jahren bestehn. Aber wenn du das sagst dann wirds wohl Zeit für mich in Spielerrente zu gehn.^^


----------



## MaveG (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

Ich weiss jetzt schon was auf den Warnhinweisen stehen wird:

[ironie]

"Achtung das Spielen von Computerspielen kann die Psyche ihres Kindes negativ beeinflussen!"

"Computerspiele spielen kann zum Amoklauf führen!"

"Das Spielen von Computerspielen gefährdet die Gesundheit ihrer Mitmenschen!"

[/ironie]

Oh mann ich spiele schon seit ich 16 bin also ca 19Jahre Computerspiele und gelte im allgemeinen als friedliebender Mensch.

Also die deutsche Regierung hat echt einen an der klatsche, wobei ich mich für schärfere kontrollen bei spielen die unter 18 zugelassen sind durchaus begeistern könnte.


----------



## Okama (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

also ich habe langsam das gefühl, (aber eigentlisch schon länger)dass die regierung garnicht weiß, was die machen. man sollte eine altergrenze für politiker bei 30 jahren einstufen. alle die älter sind, haben in der politik nichts mehr zu suchen. das würde das niveau der geführten politik echt erhöhen.

aber ich weiß nun wirklich nicht, was die ganzen gesetzte sollen. wieviele jugendliche gehen in den laden und kaufen sich ein "killerspiel"? der größte teil von denen lädt sich das runter, daher macht das alles keinen sinn. denn wer hat schon 50 euro für ein game über in dem alter? unnötige mehrarbeit für die geschäfte.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				D3T0NAT10N am 13.02.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ich denke nämlich 18 ist eher so ein alter wo man nicht mehr so sehr pc spielt anstatt dann erst (mit shootern) anzufangen...


Nö, den Ultimate Shooter kann man erst ab 18 spielen. Und man bekommt sogar so modische oliv-grüne Flecktarn Klamotten gratis dazu.


----------



## san1 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

Lol    *Sims 2* ab 18 
Die Fleischfressende Kuhpflanze vernichtet Virtueles Leben.
oder Spieler Ertränken die Sims im Pool oder Ferbrennen sie in der Küche  *Die Sims sind ein Killerspiel *


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				hawkytonk am 13.02.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Max Schmerz? -Das Spiel wurde ja auch ab 18 eingestuft und kurze Zeit nachdem es im Umlauf war indiziert.



Max Payne erschien vor der Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes am 1.4.2003. Davor war es für die BPjM möglich Spiele zu indizieren die eine USK Freigabe hatten. Max Payne 2 hat eine ab18 Freigabe und ist nicht indiziert.



			
				hawkytonk am 13.02.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder was ist mit FarCry? Das Spiel wurde ab18 eingestuft kam in den Handel, war 3 Tage lang zu haben und am dritten Tag wurde es aus dem Regal genommen. -Alle dachten, es würde indiziert, bis man ein paar kleine Änderungen vornahm und das Spiel plötzlich wieder (diesmal als FarCry (dt)) zu haben war. ...Damals hatte ich mir das Spiel, nachdem ich von der möglichen Indizierung gehört hatte, noch am dritten Tag gekauft. -->Hab also die 'NICHT -(dt)-Version' ...Ups, bin ich damit dann etwa künftig kriminell?!



Bei Far Cry war das ein arg seltsamer Vorgang. Es wurde indiziert weil man, mit einem kleinen Patch, das Ragdollsystem des Spieles wieder aktivieren konnte welches eigentlich geschnitten sein sollte. Daraus haben dann die Behörden gefolgert, dass die Spielversion die der USK vorgelegt wurde nicht der Verkaufsversion entspricht (was im Endeffekt sicherlich nicht der Fall war, der Patch war einfach noch nicht vorhanden) und die Verkaufsversion indiziert. Aus der späteren Version wurde dann das Ragdollsystem komplett entfernt, diese erhielt die normale ab18 Freigabe.


----------



## Butterbemme (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Lol, na das kann ja heiter werden. Künftig wird also so gut wie jeder Shooter indiziert?


----------



## Netzschwinger (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*



			
				MaveG am 13.02.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss jetzt schon was auf den Warnhinweisen stehen wird:
> 
> [ironie]
> 
> ...




Mir geht es genau so, ich spiele solche Spiele auch seit fast 20 Jahren und habe bisher weder einen umgebracht noch bin ich Amok gelaufen oder denke auch nur daran!
Wenn ich daran denke, was ich mir mit 16 für Filme ansehen durfte und was man heute mit 16 sehen darf, dann merkt man schon, daß da die Grenzen deutlich runtergegangen sind! Aber egal letztendlich ist doch entscheidend, in welchem sozialen Umfeld man sich befindet. Es gibt bestimmt nicht mehr Amokläufer wegen der Spiele! Vielleicht gibt es mehr Amok-Läufer, weil es deutlich mehr Berichterstattung über Amokläufe gibt! Wer kann das schon sagen? Mein Freundeskreis hat jedenfalls einige Shooter-Spieler und auch viele Nicht-Shooter-Spieler und die vertragen sich alle hervorragend! Manche Shooter-Fans sind sogar ausgeglichener!


----------



## grayalla (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbote / Indizierungen, etc. sind überflüssig und sinnlos. Zumal allein schon dadurch das Interesse an einem Titel geweckt wird.


Natürlich führen Verbote zu nichts, und der Index ist völlig sinnfrei. Auch solcher Unsinn wie "Alarmsignale beim Kauf von Killerspielen" ist leeres Gerede.

Dennoch bleibt der Kern der Erklärung der beiden Familienministerien: Es geht nicht (mehr) um ein generelles Verbot von gewalthaltigen Medien, sondern es geht um den Schutz von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Dies gibt der leidigen Diskussion eine Richtung, die ich nur gutheißen kann. 

Mir ist übrigens auch klar, dass man den Zugang zu solchen Medien nicht vollständig unterbinden kann - will ich auch nicht. Aber man kann das Bewußtsein um eine mögliche schädigende Wirkung solcher Inhalte schärfen, und zwar sowohl bei den Eltern als auch bei den Kindern.


----------



## Simaryp (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.
"ohne Prüfung verboten": Das erinnert wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich an Bücherverbrennung. Solche Methoden kennt man aus dem dritten Reich und von der DDR. Etwas zu verbieten, ohne es zu kennen, ich fasse es nicht.
Und die Spiele müssten auch nicht der Jugend schwerer zugängig gemacht werden. Ein Jugendlicher hat heute nicht die Möglichkeit ein Spiel welches nicht für sein alter bestimmt ist zu kaufen. Ich konnte mir mit 15 kein Ab18 Spiel kaufen.
Das liegt lediglich daran, dass Eltern es nicht interessiert oder sie ihnen im vollen Bewustsein das Spielen solcher Spiele erlauben.
Und für die, die nicht ausführlich gelesen haben. Spiele werden laut dem artikel zusätzlich noch stärker geschnitten, also betrifft das auch die Spieler über 18.
Ich meine, wieviel stärker soll man es denn noch machen, wenn schon Namen von Waffen in C&C3 geändert werden?
Also ich glaube ich werde demnächst verstärkt darauf achten, ob ein Spiel geschnitten ist und mir eventuell dann eine Version aus Östereich bestellen, welche nicht geschnitten ist, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Simaryp am 13.02.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.
> "ohne Prüfung verboten"




ich denke (hoffe) da liegt ein missverständnis vor, da der text nicht ganz eindeutig ist.

das prüfungsverfahren bei der usk müssen spiele durchaus noch durchlaufen - allerdings fällt eine prüfung auf indizierung durch die bpjm in der folge weg, die bislang noch vonnöten war. 

die spiele sind sofort indiziert, wenn die usk eine "gewaltbeherrschung" feststellt.

(zumindest verstehe ich das so) .


----------



## Helioslade (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

Muss die Regierung nicht dann auch dafür Sorgen, das Kinder nicht mehr Räuber und Gandarm auf den Straßen spielen. Sich keine Spielzeugwaffen kaufen oder wie sich selbst aus Holz basteln. Dann dürfen die Eltern auch keine Märchen mehr erzählen, viele der Kindertrickserien müssten ebenfalls verboten werden. Simpsons dürfte nicht mehr im normalen TV gezeigt werden (Itschi und Skratschi [ka, wie man die schreibt^^]). Selbst Supermario müsste indiziert werden, denn man "erledigt" ja die Gegner um Punkte und Leben zu erhalten. Von Space Invaders, was gerade groß als Handygame angepriesen wird, gar nicht zu reden.

Klar, kann man jetzt sagen: bei dem TV Sachen sieht man es nur und macht es nicht selber und bei den Räuber Sachen stellt man sich das nur in der Fantasie vor. Aber da "schiesst" man auch auf andere und nachher stehen wieder alle. Märchen wie Rotkäppchen sind brutaler als so mancher ab 16 Shooter: da werden dem Wolf der Bauch aufgeschlisst und einige Leute lebend rausgeholt. Und der Wolf lebt selber nachher noch... Das wird schon Kleinkindern erzählt!

Warum denkt niemand daran, Fussball zu verbieten. Grad aktuell sieht man doch, wie brutal darauf reagiert wird. Und Ausschluss aus den Stadien verhindert keine Massenschlachten. Oder warum verbietet niemand Religionen? "Im Namen des Glaubens" wurden in der Menschheitsgeschichte weit mehr Menschen ermordet als bei etwas anderem (wofür steht wohl das C in CDU/CSU).

Und zu echten Waffen ähnlich aussehende Spielzeugwaffen sollen verboten werden, aber noch hat keiner der "Amokläufer" mit Spielzeugwaffen einen getötet.

Unser jetztiger Jugendschutz ist schon verdammt gut, wenn nicht sogar schon ein wenig zu übertrieben. Wenn man den Kindern alles nimmt, was Spass macht (und es kann keiner sagen, mal Cowboy und Indianer spielen macht keinen Spass), führt das nur in eine Richtung, die in so manchen Büchern und Filmen schon beschrieben wurden: "Schöne neue Welt" [Aldous Huxley], "Momo" [Michael Ende] nur um mal 2 zu nennen.
Was sollen die Kinder dann spielen? Mit Lego? Neeee, daraus könnte man sich ja Waffen nachbauen (haben mein Bruder und ich gemacht). Mit Barbies? Geht auch nicht. Gelten als menschenähnliche Darstellungen und damit könnte man ja Gewaltdarstellungen nachbilden.

Jetzt könnte man noch andere Länder aufführen, bei denen es unsere Politiker ja so lieben, wenn man bei PISA auf z.B. Norwegen oder Finnland zeigt. Aber warum schauen die dann nicht auch auf andere Sachen, WARUM das so "gut" da ist. Egal, ob PISA, Jugendschutz oder Bildung, das woran es bei uns fehlt, dafür wollen die netten Herrn Volksvertreter (ein lächerliches Wort, weil sie das Volk nicht vertreten, sondern nur sich selber) kein Geld rausrücken. Unsere Politiker sind nur noch korrupt.


----------



## weilervittel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

Ich brauch mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen , lebe in Luxemburg


----------



## wasdwasd (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hmpf,
Ich finde die ganze Sache mit dem Informieren der Eltern gut. Das man die Altersfreigabe kenntlicher macht usw. ist auch gut. Aber der rest ist ja ....
Warum fangen die Politiker nicht endlich mal damit an, über die Probleme im sozialen Umfeld der Kinder zu sprechen!? Was sind die Auslöser dafür, dass Jugendliche durchdrehen? Die wenigen Lehrstellen? Das sie in der Schule nicht zurecht kommen? Das sie in der Masse der Schüler untergehen und die Lehrer überfordert sind, ihnen spezial zu helfen, z.b. durch Fördermaßnahmen!?  Generell das ganze Schulsystem läuft nicht so wie es soll...
Das sind nicht alle Gründe für das Durchdrehen der Jugendlich, aber bestimmt welche der wichtigsten. Aber für sowas hat man ja kein Geld, man steckt es lieber in irgendwelche Gesetzesentwürfe, oder in die USK. Zudem ist die USK in Deutschland die schärfste die es sonst in irgend einem Land gibt, oder irre ich mich da? 
Die Spiele noch mehr zu schneiden? Da lohnt es sich ja gar nicht mehr,  für den Vollpreis Spiele zu kaufen....

MFG
Wasdwasd


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es wird ja erwähnt, dass nur noch spezielle geschäfte für erwachsene solche spiele verkaufen dürften.
> ................................



"Alfred, zieh die Schmuddelklamotten an, wir gehen PC-Spiele kaufen"   
Hat dann das gleiche Image wie´n Sexshop...   





			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> .........................................ja, lächerlich... blider aktionismus par excellence halt. was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet.



Natürlich, aber das konnte man doch gar nicht anders erwarten.

Wer "FinalFantasy" als Killerspielserie bezeichnet, wo man gezielt mit dem blanken Stahl tötet, wie die nette Frau v.d.L.*, hat die Kompetenz eines Hühnerauges.

*So geschehen bei dem Mord zweier durchgeknallter Jugendlicher an einer Nachbarfamilie, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit. Keine zwei Stunden später hatte man den Sündenbock Computerspiel parat...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 13.02.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer "FinalFantasy" als Killerspielserie bezeichnet, wo man gezielt mit dem blanken Stahl tötet, wie die nette Frau v.d.L.*, hat die Kompetenz eines Hühnerauges.




langsam - die *BILD-*zeitung hatte ff 7( zuerst das spiel, dann den film) als schuldigen ausgemacht, nicht die politik .

bei aller (vielleicht berechtigten) kritik sollte man sachlich bleiben ( auch wenn das der `anderen` seite nicht immer gelingne mag ) .


----------



## XHess (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: JUGENDschutz*

An und für Sich begrüsse ich diesen Schritt weit aus mehr als wie den der beklopten Riege um Stoiber und Co.

Das ist ein Kompromiss den es sich lohnt einzugehen, wenn dabei die Spiele nicht ganz verboten werden. Es sichert somit viele Arbeitsplätze und auch Absatzmärkte in der EU. Letzendlich ist es nun mal so, das auch Spiele die nach Meinung der USK hinter einen Vorhang gehören (siehe Pornos). Somit ist eine Kontrolle möglich und es schreckt dann doch so manch kleinen Racker ab.

Dennoch müssen sich die Politiker im klaren sein, das eine Umrüstung von Kassen (Blödsinn) von den Ländern gefordert werden muss. Denn der Händler meines Vertrauens ist garnicht in der Lage dieses selbst zu finanzieren. Somit sind wieder nur die fetten Konzerne in der Lage diese Umrüstung zu tragen (oder ist das ein Komplott der grossen Ketten? ).

Weiterhin gibt es im Zeitalter des Internets und der Globalisierung keinen effektiven Schutz vor der Beschaffung von solchen Games, auch für Minderjährige. Ich hoffe auch das wissen die da oben. Das liegt dann an den Eltern selbst wie Sie das Downloadverhalten der Kinder überwachen.

Immerhin ist das ein Anfang den man hinnehmen kann als erwachsener Zocker, wie ich finde. Und vorallem kommt dieser Vorschlag von der USK und anderen die scheinbar einen klareren Blick für dieses Medium haben.

Letzendlich werden damit Amokläufe und Gewalt an Schulen nicht bekämpft, wenn nicht endlich die Wurzeln in unserem maroden Schul und Sozialwesen geändert werden. Ich hoffe auch das wissen die Verantwortlichen. Wenn Sie schon Gott spielen wollen, müssen Sie auch damit zurecht kommen das Ihr Vorhaben, ABSOLUT KEINEN SINN machen wird! Lediglich wird die Verantwortung unserer Kinder zu den Eltern und zu Softwarefirmen abgeschoben. Und somit waschen die selbst ernannten Götter Ihre Hände in Unschuld!

Das mal meine Meinung zu dem ganzen!

LG

XHess


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Iceman am 13.02.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 13.02.2007 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, endlich wieder deutsche Spiele für den deutschen Markt ganz in deutscher Sprache....
"Die Heidi auf der Alm" produziert und freigegeben durch das Familienministerium, gesponsort durch "Bööörenmarke" und "Sparschweiner", dann aber nachträglich indiziert, weil man auf der Almwiesn Marienkäfer versehentlich zertreten kann...


----------



## Eniman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Die Größe der Alterskennzeichen der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) und der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft (FSK) auf den Verpackungen der Bildträger wird plakativ wie die Hinweise zu Gesundheitsgefahren auf Zigarettenpackungen gesetzlich festgelegt (§ 12 Abs. 2 JuSchG).


Ich seh's schon vor mir...  

Half-Life 2 mit einem riesigen Text, der das untere Viertel der Packung bedeckt:
"_Killerspiele können Amokläufe verursachen._"
"_Killerspiele können Menschenleben töten._"
"_Killerspiele können Mörder ausbilden._"
"_Killerspiele fördern den Treibhauseffekt._"
"_Wer Killerspiele spielt kommt in die Hölle._"
 

Die Sprüche aus Zigarettenpackungen sind gut und sinnvoll, auf Alkoholflaschen oder sogar Computerspiele ist reinster Schwachsinn.
Allgemein ist das gesamte "Sofortprogramm" Blödsinn.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 13.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 13.02.2007 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wurde willfährig durch die angesprochene Politikerin übernommen, selbst im Fernsehen gesehen.


----------



## devfx (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

das wurde auch mal zeit wenn ich mir das so ansehe was die jugendlichen (unter 1 so spiel. man kannst nicht glauben.

ein beispiel is doch warrock.
wenn einer mal das durchschnittsalter der warrack spieler errechnen würde würde mich das ergebnis nicht wunder wenn bei 16 oder 17 liegt. aber wie haben ja da auch noch counterstrike und tonne von anderen spielen wo UNBEDINGT eine vernünftige altersbegrenzung hin muss!!

soviel dazu


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch bleibt der Kern der Erklärung der beiden Familienministerien: Es geht nicht (mehr) um ein generelles Verbot von gewalthaltigen Medien, sondern es geht um den Schutz von Kindern und Jugendlichen.


Das ist Quatsch. Wenn es nur um den Schutz von Jugendlichen gehen würde wären die geplanten Verbote für Erwachsene Käufer oder Hersteller von Computerspielen ja wohl ziemlich unsinnig, oder? Nach den veröffentlichten Gesetzesentwürfen macht sich ein Voljähriger, der auf einer LAN Party BF2 zockt genauso strafbar wie der Volljährige, der die Server zur Verfügung stellt. Was hat das mit Jugendschutz zu tun?

Das "Argument "Jugendschutz wird nur deshalb vorgeschoben, damit das Gesetz mit möglichst viel Verständnis aufgenommen wird. Jugendschutz ist ja immer gut - also ist auch alles gut, was dem Jugendschutz dient. Das sind Nebelkerzen. Und du bist schon darauf reingefallen.

Wenn dir Vater Staat demnächst den "Bundestrojaner" auf deinen PC packt macht er das ja angeblich nicht um dich zu bespitzeln, sondern nur um uns alle vor Terrorristen zu schützen. Na dann ist doch alles in Ordnung, oder?

Wer so einen Blödsinn glaubt, der hat noch viel zu lernen ..


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eniman am 13.02.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sprüche aus Zigarettenpackungen sind gut und sinnvoll,


nur bringen sie überhaupt nichts.
wieso muss mir die schachtel etwas sagen, was ich eh schon weiss?
die sprüche lese ich schon lange nicht mehr und so geht's auch den anderen rauchern.

du kannst mir aber sicherlich erklären, wieso die sprüche auf zigarettenschachteln gut sind und auf den alkflaschen nicht.
vielleicht weil du nicht rauchst aber trinkst?


----------



## Fire (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Warten wir doch mal ab was die in Auftrag gegebene Studie für ein Ergebnis liefert.

Ich würde mich ja schieflachen, wenn die Studie dann herausfindet, das die Sofortmaßnahmen komplett überzogen waren und die Ursachen für Amokläude ö.ä. ganz woanders liegen (Familie, Perspektivlosigkiet und und und).

Mal schauen wie sich dann die Politikert rausreden werden.....


----------



## XHess (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fire am 13.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch mal ab was die in Auftrag gegebene Studie für ein Ergebnis liefert.
> 
> Ich würde mich ja schieflachen, wenn die Studie dann herausfindet, das die Sofortmaßnahmen komplett überzogen waren und die Ursachen für Amokläude ö.ä. ganz woanders liegen (Familie, Perspektivlosigkiet und und und).
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich dann die Politikert rausreden werden.....



Sie werden eine weitere Studie in Auftrag geben, bis Sie eine haben die das sagt was Sie wollen! Ganz einfach. Möchte nicht wissen wer der Chefinitiator einer solchen Studie ist. Sicher einer der Exprofessoren des Geschäftsführers der Studienverantwortlichen. Den Rest kann man sich dann denken. Es wird ein Verbot geben (das ist so sicher wie das Schmelzen der Polkappen) daran ist nicht zu rütteln. Denn ein Rückzieher kommt nicht mehr in Frage, dafür haben zu viele Politiker Ihren Kopf in der Schlinge. Und ein Rückzieher wäre ein Sieg der Demokratie und eine Niederlage vieler Politiker (was Ihr Gesicht natürlich dreckiger macht in der Öffentlichkeit). Ergo, ES WIRD PASSIEREN! 
Es geht nun nicht mehr um die Sache an sich, sondern um Macht!

LG

XHess


----------



## michael-90 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fire am 13.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch mal ab was die in Auftrag gegebene Studie für ein Ergebnis liefert.
> 
> Ich würde mich ja schieflachen, wenn die Studie dann herausfindet, das die Sofortmaßnahmen komplett überzogen waren und die Ursachen für Amokläude ö.ä. ganz woanders liegen (Familie, Perspektivlosigkiet und und und).
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich dann die Politikert rausreden werden.....



Schuld haben auch die Eltern, die mangels Einsicht in die Materie einfach das nachplappern was ihnen die Medien sagen (also haben die Medien auch massiv schuld!!!) ! 

Ja aber wer würde das zugeben, ich meine es ist immer leichter, die Schuld auf etwas anderes zu schieben anstatt sich selbst (erzieherische) Fehler einzuräumen!

Ich frage mich nur wie die sowas durchsetztenh möchte, sie können ja nicht tausende und abertausende Jugendliche wegen dem Besitz von "früher mal ab 16 freigegebenen Spielen" verklagen ....     

Verdammte Politiker!    Und ich würde fast drarauf wetten dass es bald Frust-Amokläufe gibt wenn CSS verboten wird, dass viele Firmen abwandern, in Deutschland viel weniger Spiele (legal) verkauft werden, naja so steigt eben die Zahl der Raubkopien, dann haben die Entwickler wenigstens jemanden den sie verklagen können (-> BRD)


----------



## tails0r (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

eltern aufklären ist nicht schlecht, trotzdem wird es nichts bringen, da die "aufklärer" null ahnung haben.
wie soll ein 50jähriger, der nie ein computerspiel gespielt hat, eltern aufklären?
das einzige was passieren wird, man zeigt den eltern einen bericht über computerspiele, welcher höchstens bild niveau erreicht.
auch solch ein gesetz wird auf kurz oder lang nichts bringen, solang in der politik leute an diskussionen teilnehmen, die noch nie damit in berührung kamen.
anstatt den jugentlichen ne perspektive geben und unser schulsystem zu überarbeiten, denkt man über sowas nach, verschleudert unmengen an steuergeldern für nichts und wieder nichts.
am ende steht dann das gesetz, man freut sich und ist glücklich, dann gibt es wieder nen amoklauf und wir beginnen von vorne über jugenschutz und sonst was zu diskutieren.
daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, solang die öffentlichkeit nicht druck auf die politik macht und zwar in die richtung das die politik sich über das bildungssystem gedanken macht und aufhört mit dummgelaber und der ständigen suche nach dem sündenbock. 
dieses wird aber nie passieren, da wie wir schon seit kant wissen, menschen dazu neigen unmündig zu bleiben, was man sehr gut am erfolg der bild zeitung sehen kann


----------



## Eniman (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 13.02.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt wohl. Leider.  
Allerdings überlegt sich der eine oder andere Raucher es zweimal bevor er wieder einen Stängel aus der Packung rauszieht... Vorallem die, die aufhören wollen, aber nicht 'können'.



> du kannst mir aber sicherlich erklären, wieso die sprüche auf zigarettenschachteln gut sind und auf den alkflaschen nicht.
> vielleicht weil du nicht rauchst aber trinkst?


Das trifft sogar zu. 
Wobei mich die Sprüche auf Alkoholflaschen nicht stören würden. (Da wären die Sprüche im angetrunkenen Zustand bestimmt sogar amüsant  ) Die auf den Covers eines Spiels schon, weil die Packung ja jahrelang in meinem Regal steht, die Flasche hingegen wandert entweder zum Getränkemarkt oder irgendwo anders hin.


----------



## DingoRE (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich befürchte das die Spieleindustrie, um sich nicht den Kundenstamm abzuschneiden, Anfäng PC-Spiele zu zu entschärfen das man jegliche Lust am Spielen verliert!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oder es trifft das genaue Gegenteil ein, und die Industrie fängt an (da es ja jetzt ab18 Bereiche in Kaufhäusern geben muss) EXTREM BRUTALE Spiele herrauszubringen.


Hier wird auf jedem Fall den Eltern die Verantwortung für Ihre Kinder ein Stück weit abgenommen. Vielleicht würde ein Gesetz das die Kompetenz der Eltern überprüft hier weit mehr bringen? Unangekündigte Überprüfungen durch das Ordnungsamt mit Strafen die bis zu 5 Jahre Haft und mit Kindesentzug drohen.


Ich bin kein Vater von irgendnem Gör, aber wenn würde ich genau wissen was die Panze auf dem PC, Handy, DVD-Regal so alles liegen hat. Und alles was ich für ungeeignet halten würde, würde Vernichtet und mit TV-Entzug und Taschengeldstreichung geahndet werden! Bis es die Brut schnallt. Ich schnall nicht wie man sich dazu entschließen kann ein Kind auszutragen ohne sich über die Verantwortung im klaren zu sein?
Gesetze wie diese sind meiner Meinung nach so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Die Beschneiden einen Persönlich nur in der Freiheit, und wenn es um mein kleines bischen Freiheit geht, hört der SPASS auf!!!


Man, bin ich angepisst!


----------



## STF (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 13.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 13.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito!

Zum Topic selbst:

Da kann ich nur mit den  
Automatisch verboten... *hust*  Ohne Prüfung... *hüstel*

Ich meine gegen Jugendschutz hab ich ja grundsätzlich nichts einuwenden, aber was hier wieder vorgelegt wird, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Es ist zwar nicht kompletter Schrott wie der "Vorschlag" den Stoibär & Co. hervorgebracht haben, aber auch nicht viel besser, weil die Kernprobleme davon unberührt bleiben.

Naja was solls... will sich ja jeder mal wichtig machen.


----------



## firewalker2k (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 13.02.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> obiger passus ist allerdings doch schwerst fragwürdig - "automatisch verboten" - lächerlich !



Ändern wir doch einfach die geltenden Gesetze, dass jeder schuldig ist, bis ihm die Unschuld bewiesen wird


----------



## grayalla (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> grayalla am 13.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer so aggressiv "argumentiert" wie du, hat noch viel zu lernen - Diskussionskultur zum Beispiel. So hat dein Schlußsatz zum "Bundestrojaner" nichts mit dem Thema zu tun; und mir zu unterstellen, ich würde solche Bespitzelungsmethoden gutheißen, ist völlig gegenstandslos und kann auch mit keiner Aussage von mir so gedeutet werden.

Die Gesetzesvorlage, auf die du dich beziehst, stammt übrigens aus dem bayerischen Innenministerium und hat nichts mit der heutigen Erklärung der Familienministerien des Bundes und NRW zu tun - und genau um diesen Unterschied ging es mir: Während Herr Beckstein gewalthaltige Spiele für alle verbieten will, liegt der Augenmerk von Frau von der Leyen auf dem Schutz der Kinder und Jugendlichen. Ein gar nicht so kleiner Unterschied, wie ich finde.

Unterschiedliche Sichtweisen, differenzierte Argumente, klares Abgrenzen des 
Diskussionsbereichs - so lange das auf beiden Seiten (Politiker vs. Spieler) nicht passiert, ist an eine sinnvolle Debatte und der damit verbundenen Lösungsfindung nicht zu denken. Schade, dass du dich für die undifferenzierte und generalisiernde Auseinandersetzung entschieden hast.


----------



## Kenny123 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein sinnvoller vernünftiger Vorschlag der so umgesetzt werden sollte.
Kinder haben es schwerer an die besagten Spiele heranzukommen und wir Erwachsenen brauchen keine Angst haben sich durch das spielen von Half Life 2, usw. strafbar zu machen, wie es ja unser Bald Ministerpräsident Beckstein usw. vorhatten.


----------



## jcanders (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				firewalker2k am 13.02.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ändern wir doch einfach die geltenden Gesetze, dass jeder schuldig ist, bis ihm die Unschuld bewiesen wird


Die Unschuldsvermutung dürfte sogar im Grundgesetz stehen, daß kann man nicht so leicht ändern - in der Praxis gibt es schon viele Gesetze oder Maßnahmen, die genauso funktionieren, z.B. bei Hartz4 (zwei Menschen teilen sich eine Wohnung, sie müssen beweisen, daß sie keine Partner sind), Massenscreening von Kreditkarten auf der Suche nach Kinderpornokonsumenten, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, etc.

Dieser Artikel klingt, im Gegensatz zu denen in anderen Medien so, als ob diese Maßnahmen schon beschlossen sind und demnächst durchgesetzt werden sollen. Ist es nicht ein Gesetzesvorschlag, über den noch abgestimmt werden muß?


----------



## grayalla (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				tails0r am 13.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eltern aufklären ist nicht schlecht, trotzdem wird es nichts bringen, da die "aufklärer" null ahnung haben.
> wie soll ein 50jähriger, der nie ein computerspiel gespielt hat, eltern aufklären?


wenn der 50jährige seit 25 Jahren Computer- und Videospiele spielt, warum nicht? Aufklärung muß doch nicht durch völlig ahnungsfreie Gestalten geschehen, und ich kenne genug Zocker, dieinzwischen ein bißchen älter sind und selber Kinder haben (muß ja nur in den Spiegel schauen   ). 

Aber vielleicht ist "Aufklärung" auch das falsche Wort, ein bißchen zu hochtrabend: es geht schlicht darum, den Eltern zu vermitteln, dass auch gewalthaltige Spiele Spaß machen, dass es nicht nur ums Metzeln geht; und es geht darum, Kindern die Werte zu vermitteln, die dafür sorgen, dass aus derm allergrößte Teil der Menschheit keine mordenen Amokläufer geworden ist.


----------



## Birdy1512 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Purer Actionismus, man ist ja nichts anderes mehr von unseren Politikern gewohnt. Hauptsache die Presse berichtet über einen und man bleibt im Gespräch, egal welchen Sch... man verzählt.

Extrem Gewaltbeherrschende Spiele werden automatisch dann als 18+ eingestuft und müssen nicht mehr kon trolliert werden. 

ÄÄhhh bitteschön Wer sagt denn dann was extrem Gewaltbehrrschend ist ? Die Formulierung ist doch schon ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.

Was soll die Sofortmassnahme bringen ? Nichts
z.B. Mama will Ruhe ist genervt kauft das Spiel. Der Freund oder ein Bekannter kauft das Spiel. Nicht zu Reden vom Schwarzmarkt aufm Schulhof ect...

Dafür ist Geld da, aber die Probleme an der Wurzel zu fassen und zu beseitigen ist keins da. Es könnte ja sein das der Dienstwagen dann ne Nummer kleiner ausfällt oder die Spesenrechnung.

Birdy


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> tails0r am 13.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich Wette diese Leye oder wie die auch heißt,hat noch nie in ihrem Leben ein Computerspiel gesehen oder gespielt.Das Computer spielen blöd oder agressiv macht ist doch nur ein blödes vorurteil.Mich machen Computerspiele jedenfals nicht aggressiv.Die Eltern oder man selber sollten entscheiden was man spielt und was nicht.Ich finde die FSk total schwachsinnig  .


----------



## Afroman4peace (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Immerhin ist das hier tausendmal besser als ein striktes Verbot!
Ich finde auch das gewaltätige Spiele nicht in Kinderhände gehören!
Aber als Zocker stört mich das ich in Zukunft machne Spile nicht mehr im Laden finde aber für was gibst das Internet!


----------



## MBcool (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich sag nur dazu, schade das unsere Politiker nie selbst Kind waren, dann wüssten sie was sie mit Verboten erreichen.


----------



## Dario90 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 13.02.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> grayalla am 13.02.2007 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#

ganz recht.. was ich nicht verstehe.. und wahrscheinlich auch nie werde: "extrem gealttätige Computerspiele oder Computerspiele die nur von Gewalt beherrscht werden".. komisch das diese Art von Spielen in Deutschland verboten sind.. das würd also so ziehmlich garnix bringen 

Ganz nebenbei: Ich, 16 Jahre, hab gerade Call of Duty 2 gespielt, den Anfang der amerikanischen Kampagne, sprich: Landung in Omaha Beach: D-Day..
normalerweise müsste ich ja jetzt total aggresiv sein.. aber nein!! 
Ich will jetzt net übertreiben, aber ich hab im Moment ein ziehmlich trauriges Gefühl.. kann man net so wirklich beschreiben, aber wenn man CoD2 spielt.. besonders den D-Day, dann wird einem klar, wie scheiße da damals war.. und man wird nicht agressiv, man is den Tränen nahe.. ernsthaft 
  und das is auch gut so  

was ich damit sagen will ist: Es braucht mehr so Spiele, man merkt wie scheiße sinnlos das damals war.. man denkt nicht: "geil, krieg, action juhuu"
man lernt also nicht dem Krieg gute Seiten abzugelangen, sondern richtig nachdenklich mit Gewalt umzugehen..


----------



## Lordi14 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Is doch so ok wenn weiterhinn alle Spiele veröffentlicht werden, geh ich einfach in den "spezielle Spieleladen" zeig meinen Ausweis und bekomm mein spiel.


----------



## DaStash (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wenn die Herren und Damen Politiker mal bei wesentlich brisanteren und schwerwiegenderen Themen so schnell reagieren würde.....

Da kann man echt nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## rasenkiller (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab kann man sogesagt trotzdem alle spiele kaufen die einen nicht jugendfreien status haben? wenn ja dann find ich das eigentlich sogar nicht schlecht nur sie sollten es nicht komplett verbieten.
(mich würde es ja ni jucken wenn die solche läden einrichten^^)


----------



## ich98 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Extrem gewaltbeherrschte Trägermedien (z. B. Computerspiele, Videos, DVD)
> > sind in Zukunft per Gesetz automatisch für Kinder und Jugendliche *verboten.*
> > Sie müssen nicht erst Prüfverfahren durch die Bundesprüfstelle für
> > jugendgefährdende Medien durchlaufen.
> ...



dieser Absatz sagt doch schon alles: die haben keine Ahnung wie das momentan abläuft und vor allem wieso es so läuft!

Wie wollen die ohne Prüfung feststellen, was jetzt in dieses Kriterium fällt? :-o 

Hab ich die gewählt? Sind die jetzt mir?


----------



## mba (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 13.02.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## px-789 (13. Februar 2007)

*kommt einem Verbot gleich*

Das ganze gefällt mir nicht! Von wegen "dann gehe ich in nen speziellen Laden und hole mir mein Spiel". In dem Text stand was von Werbeverbot und erleichterter Indizierung. Erwartet ihr vielleicht, dass nur deswegen jetzt "spezielle" Läden aus dem Boden schießen wie die Pilze? Oder dass die Publisher sagen: "Ok, wir dürfen keine Werbung machen, nur die Hälfte unserer Zielgruppe kennt überhaupt unser neues Spiel, dann werden wir weiterhin Unmengen Geld in die Produktion / Eindeutschung unserer Spiele stecken." - wohl kaum.
Und mal ehrlich: wem gefällt es wohl, wenn er auf der Packung eines Spiels riesengroß nen USK-Logo sieht anstatt nem ansprechenden Bild?
Das ganze klingt zwar wie ein Kompromiss, faktisch jedoch sinkt die Zahl der öffentlich erhältlichen Spiele und deren Qualität im Bereich Übersetzung auch. Es wird wohl kaum demnächst eine mit Vorhang getrennte ab 18 Zone im Mediamarkt geben.
Oder wir spielen alle nur noch Jump'n'Run Spiele, das is ja auch ganz nett...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: kommt einem Verbot gleich*

Also hab mir jetzt nicht die ganzen Kommentare durchgelesen.

Ich denke die Maßnahmen sind, bis auf den ersten Punkt eigentlich gut.
Der erste erinnert mich zu sehr an das geforderte Verbot.

Warum allerdings die lieben Politiker erst jetzt auf diese eigentlich schon längst fälligen Maßnahmen (Elternberatung, deutlichere Kennzeichnung, Kontrolle der Läden) kommen, ist mir durchweg schleierhaft.

Diese ganzen Kurzschlussreaktionen zeigen wieder deutlich, dass die Politik sich in allen sozialen Bereichen als Totalversager gemausert hat. Explizit natürlich unsere Politiker. Keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber das Maul aufreißen, wenn ichs mal drastisch mit den Worten eines Dozenten ausdrücken darf.

Heißt für mich bei der nächsten Wahl geht meine Stimme an ne kleine Partei oder gar keine, bzw werde absichtlich ungültig wählen, mit Kommentar. So nach dem Motto: Alles ankreuzen und dann sagen: "Sucht euch einen aus, macht eh keinen Unterschied." Ich weiß, ist nicht gerade der beste Weg, aber naja...

Bin ich froh, wenn ich mein Studium abgeschlossen hab und aus dem Staat hier raus kann.


----------



## Ajahnis (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Da sieht man mal wieder,was hier abgeht.

Den Nichtraucherschutz kriegen die nicht gebacken,aber um zu zeigen das man da oben was macht (was auch immer)gehen die wieder auf Computerspiele los.

Naja ein Grund ,statt in Deutschland mal in Österreich Urlaub zu machen,da solls ja auch schöne Gegenden geben.


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer so aggressiv "argumentiert" wie du, hat noch viel zu lernen - Diskussionskultur zum Beispiel. So hat dein Schlußsatz zum "Bundestrojaner" nichts mit dem Thema zu tun; und mir zu unterstellen, ich würde solche Bespitzelungsmethoden gutheißen, ist völlig gegenstandslos und kann auch mit keiner Aussage von mir so gedeutet werden.


Der "Bundestrojaner" passt exakt zum Thema. Bei den "Killerspielen" wird der Jugendschutz als Rechtfertigung für massive Grundrechtseingriffe vorgeschoben. Beim "Bundestrojaner" ist es der angebliche Schutz vor Terrorristen. In beiden Fällen werden die Grundrechtseingriffe durch konstruierte und offensichtlich vorgeschobene Begründungen gerechtfertigt. Die meisten Leute begreifen nicht, dass es hier nicht nur um Computerspiele geht. Tatsächlich geht es um Einschränkungen unsere GRUNDRECHTE. Das du Bespitzelungen gut findest, habe ich übrigens kaum behauptet. 



			
				grayalla am 13.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesetzesvorlage, auf die du dich beziehst, stammt übrigens aus dem bayerischen Innenministerium und hat nichts mit der heutigen Erklärung der Familienministerien des Bundes und NRW zu tun - und genau um diesen Unterschied ging es mir: Während Herr Beckstein gewalthaltige Spiele für alle verbieten will, liegt der Augenmerk von Frau von der Leyen auf dem Schutz der Kinder und Jugendlichen. Ein gar nicht so kleiner Unterschied, wie ich finde.



Richtig. Bei der heutigen Erklärung ging es aber nur um "Sofortmaßnahmen" ohne eine entsprechende gesetzliche Grundlage. Diese soll wohl später kommen. Von einer Distanzierung gegenüber dem Entwurf von Beckstein habe ich in dieser Erklärung nichts erkennen können. Deshalb gehe ich weiter davon aus, dass auch Frau von der Leyen dieser Linie folgen wird. Das würde unter anderem bedeuten, dass demnächst Millionen von erwachsenen Computerspielen kriminalisiert und in ihrem Grundrecht auf staatsfreie Gestaltung ihrer Freizeit eingeschränkt würden. Das hat mit Jugendschutz wohl relativ wenig zu tun. 

Für mich ist das Argument Jugendschutz nach wie vor reine Heuchelei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Vor allem die Spielemagazine dürfte das doch sehr treffen. Aus Angst das irgendwelche Spiele verboten werden, werden sie über einige Spiele vielleicht erst gar nicht berichten (dürfen).


----------



## Jojoselavi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"[...]auf den Verpackungen der Bildträger wird plakativ wie die Hinweise zu Gesundheitsgefahren auf Zigarettenpackungen gesetzlich festgelegt[...]"
OMG jetzt gehts aber echt zu weit 
Computerspiele mit Zigaretten zu vergleichen
Klar am PC kann man auch sterben, vor allem von zu viel zocken...


----------



## STF (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.02.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem die Spielemagazine dürfte das doch sehr treffen. Aus Angst das irgendwelche Spiele verboten werden, werden sie über einige Spiele vielleicht erst gar nicht berichten (dürfen).



Das denke ich auch...
Oder wie läuft das dann?

Wenn es dann auch Magazine ab 18 im Handel geben würde, wäre es ja ok.
Aber dafür müsste man dann wohl wieder in einen "Spezial-Geschäft" gehen, wo es auch die Games gibt.

Ich bin gespannt, was uns da noch alles erwartet...


----------



## sp4cer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 13.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Kein Hitman mehr für 18+ Jährige? : O Das halte ich schon sehr stark für Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit.


----------



## Kaller1986 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 13.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




herrlich. wenn es dann auch dabei bleibt und kein VERBOT durchkommt bin ich zufrieden. der text sagt ja eigentlich nur das  spiele die gewalt enthalten für kinder und jugendliche nicht mehr zugänglich sein sollen. ich fänds schön wenn die dann im media markt und im saturn ne ab 18 ecke einrichten könnten  wo man dann ungeschnittene indizierte games undgeschnittene horrorfilme und von mir aus auch pornos kaufen kann. der blödiam arkt würde sich dabei dumm und dusselig verdienen weils dann ja keinen grund mehr gibt sich seinen krempel bei nem online händler ala okaysoft zu bestellen. wenn jetzt die eltern noch n bissl besser aufpassen würden dass der 16 jährige sohn kein css oder andere ballerspiele mehr zockt dann sollte das thema eigentlich bald mal vom tisch sein. ich denke die meißten eltern werden durch diese ganze diskussion wohl besser aufpassen was ihre kinder am pc machen. und die großen symbole auf den spiele packungen find ich auch super. die eltern die ihrem 14 jährigen sohn dann noch max payne kaufen sind nun wirklich selber schuld.

(auch wenn ich das gut finde glaube ich dennoch nicht daran das computerspiele die ursache für amokläufe sind)


----------



## master190 (13. Februar 2007)

*Idiot Jung Killer*

Ha! Scheiße egal!
Am 18 Jahre habe auch gespielt gewalt.
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt!
Ich habe eine CD für Spiele name: GTA,CoD2,BIA,CSS und FEAR.
Nur alles 18 Jahre mit habe gespielt.

Halt's die Klappe große die Maul mit dem Politik?
Ganze Welt mach darf spiele mir es egal.

Bitte! Machst du keine andern Menschen mit Killer zu töten.
Bitte nicht keine Killer mit Menschen und auch keine Triere.
Ich können ihn was Aushalten mit Blut müssen fühlen sein!
Und die lehren macht Aushalten keine Menschen zu töten?


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> grayalla am 13.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Unsinn, was du da redest. Staatsfreie Gestaltung der Freiheit... also bitte! Und wo bitte werden Computerspieler kriminalisiert? Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele werden kriminalisiert, nicht Computerspieler. Genauso wie Drogen kriminalisiert werden und nicht die Süchtigen, oder Zigaretten verteufelt werden und nicht die Raucher. Der Alkohol und nicht der Trinker(solang er nicht gewalttätig wird). Werden etwa alle Fußballfans kriminalisiert, weil man grad für ein ganzes Bundesland den Spieltag abgesagt hat wegen der Hooligans? Ein bestimmtes Produkt darf nur noch unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen gekauft oder verkauft werden. Das ist alles und das ist bei jeder Menge Produkten heute so.


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch Unsinn, was du da redest. Staatsfreie Gestaltung der Freiheit... also bitte! Und wo bitte werden Computerspieler kriminalisiert? Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele werden kriminalisiert, nicht Computerspieler.


Soso:


			
				Änderungen des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten schrieb:
			
		

> Nach § 118 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 19.02.1987 (BGBl. I S. 602), zuletzt geändert durch ..., wird folgender § 118a eingefügt:
> 
> § 118a
> 
> ...





			
				Entwurf zu § 131a Strafgesetzbuch schrieb:
			
		

> Virtuelle Killerspiele
> 
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme, die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,
> 
> ...


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bestätigst mich nur! Selbstverständlich wird nämlich auch der Dealer kriminalisiert, wie bei Drogen. Das ist nur konsequent. Das obige ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, genauso wie es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist, wenn du beim Schnellfahren geblitzt wirst. Also: Wo wird der Spieler kriminalisiert?


----------



## Coolmaniak (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Idiot Jung Killer*



			
				master190 am 13.02.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha! Scheiße egal!
> Am 18 Jahre habe auch gespielt gewalt.
> Ich bin 15 Jahre alt!
> Ich habe eine CD für Spiele name: GTA,CoD2,BIA,CSS und FEAR.
> ...




Hmmmmmm 

Translating Gibberish..... processing nonsense data comparing data to street language...... Translating Complete



> Ich habe gewaltätige Spiele ab 18 gespielt.
> Ich bin 15 jahre alt.
> Ich habe mir die spiele GTA, CoD, BIA, CSS und Fear gedownloaded.
> Sind alles Spiele ab 18 und die habe ich gespielt.
> ...



This Translation was made possible by coolmaniak 
HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## FossilZ (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 13.02.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei den Saturns und Media Märkten wo ich bisher einkaufen war (Hannover, Berlin) hat mich noch nie jemand nach einem Ausweis gefragt wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft habe! Insbesondere in Hannover, da war ich noch U18! Das die Kiddies heute alle rumlaufen wie 20 trägt sein übriges dazu bei, dass die alte Kassen-Oma gar nicht nachfragt!


komisch, meinen gucken die immer so genau an, als wenn die sich alle stellen vom Perso merken müssten  :-o 

zum Thema:
Viel Sinnloses auf einen Haufen.
okay, mit" Nebenwirkungszeichen" (glaube Abschnitt 3) könnte ich noch gut leben, nur was soll der Schrott das Spiele gleich verboten wurden, BEVOR sie überhaupt von irgendwem/was getestet wurden?


----------



## mimiMaster (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die kritischen Stimmen die hier von vielen geäußert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Konkrete Auswirkungen sind doch nur, dass es mehr Spiele auf dem Index gibt, also mehr Spiele strengeren Verkaufsbeschränkungen unterliegen. Dass ist meiner Ansicht nach absolut richtig und auch notwendig. Außerdem habe ich lieber ein paar zu hoch eingestufte Spiele, als ein paar zu niedrige. Computerspiele mit Gewaltszenarien sind und bleiben für Kinder und Jugendliche ungeeignet. Umso besser finde ich es, dass der Vorschlag, anders als die bayrische Gesetzesinitiative, den Erwachsenen nach wie vor die freie Wahl gibt. Dass die Beschaffung von solchen Spielen schwieriger ist ist zwar nicht angenehm, im Sinne des Schutzes unserer Kinder sollten wir dieses Opfer aber alle bereit sein zu bringen.
Auch der Vorschlag, strengere Verkaufskontrollen durchzuführen oder die Verkäufer mit Signalen zu unterstützen geht generell in die richtige Richtung.
Und wenn denn auch wirklich mehr Geld für Aufklärungsinitiativen und Schulungen der Eltern und ihrer Kinder zum Umgang mit diesen Spielen umgesetzt werden, hat unser Jugendschutz endlich eine Qualität erreicht, die wirklich effektiv ist.

Denn der wirksamste Schutz vor Gewalt erfordert die Kontrolle der Eltern!


----------



## Kruesae (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wirklich Super die deutsche Politik. 

Also was wir zusammen was wird passieren, wenn dieses "Sofortprogramm" durch gesetzt wird der Zugang zu Spielen die in den Händen von Jugendlichen nichts zu suchen haben wird beschränkt, Hitman ist nun wirklich nichts für 12Jährige. Also eigentlich positv. Aber was macht der findige Jugendliche von heute entweder fragt er Frau Mama oder Herrn Papa ob er ihm das Spiel kauft diese Option wird ja eigentlich durch den Killerspiel-Käufer-Alarm unterbunden. Auch keine schlechte Idee nur was ist denn mit dem normalen 18+ Käufern?
Die wollen ein Spiel kaufen und ein riesiges Tamtam geht los und der ganze Laden dreht sich um und da ja Deutschland ein so Vorurteilsloses Land ist und niemand die Bild liest und selbst wenn nichts davon glaubt. Ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm.*Ironie*
Warum verteilen die nicht Gleich so schöne gelbe Aufnäher auf denen steht "BÖSE", "Killerspieler" oder Armbinden mit "Amokgefahr". Oder noch besser Werbespots "Killerspieler Wurzel des Übels" und wer solche eine Binde oder Aufnäher trägt darf straffrei geschlagen werden. Juhuu es lebe der Rechtsstaat.

Aber zurück zum Jugendlichen der sich Hitman kaufen will gut er kriegt es nicht im Laden also geht zum Kumpel der hat sich es aus dem Netz gezogen und er spielt es vergnügt zu Hause. Dies ist nicht legal und auch darf Jugendschutz *hust* niemals ein Argument für illegale Handlungen sein. Also was würde passieren, wen seine Eltern ihn beim Spielen erwischen? Wobei dieser Fall wird sehr selten sein, denn wieso sich mit dem Kind beschäftigen es ist doch ruhig.
2 Möglichkeiten Einmal: "Oh, was spielst denn da?" "Ein Computerspiel" "Achso, du musst noch aufräumen" <= der Wahrscheinlichste Fall
Oder
"WAS IST DAS?" "Ähm stotter" "Her mit dem Keyboard Maus die kriegst du vielleicht nächste Woche wieder, ich möchte nicht das du so was spielst. Weil ..." <= der seltenste Fall, aber so geschehen als ich mit 14 ich glaube HL oder CS gespielt habe und mein Vater , der ist übrigens Softwareentwickler kennt sich also aus, hat mir faktisch den PC entzogen *naja was solls hat mir nicht geschadet*

Danach habe ich nur selten Ego-Shooter gespielt un dann meist nur mit geringem Spass. Ist jetzt zwar anders, FEAR (eng) tolles Spiel   , aber jetzt bin ich auch alt genug.

Man sieht also das sich das ganze Problem nur ein wenig verschiebt, aber die Wurzel wieder einmal nicht entdeckt wird.


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch Unsinn, was du da redest. Staatsfreie Gestaltung der Freiheit... also bitte! Und wo bitte werden Computerspieler kriminalisiert? Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele werden kriminalisiert, nicht Computerspieler. Genauso wie Drogen kriminalisiert werden und nicht die Süchtigen, oder Zigaretten verteufelt werden und nicht die Raucher. Der Alkohol und nicht der Trinker(solang er nicht gewalttätig wird). Werden etwa alle Fußballfans kriminalisiert, weil man grad für ein ganzes Bundesland den Spieltag abgesagt hat wegen der Hooligans? Ein bestimmtes Produkt darf nur noch unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen gekauft oder verkauft werden. Das ist alles und das ist bei jeder Menge Produkten heute so.



Es ist leider so das scheinbar bei den PC Spielern Ängste vor einer neuen Diktatur, Stasi, Überwachungsstaat etc. in Mode sind.
Da kannst du nichts gegen machen,auch wenn dir hier eine Minderheit (nämlich ich) Recht gibt


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jojoselavi am 13.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> "[...]auf den Verpackungen der Bildträger wird plakativ wie die Hinweise zu Gesundheitsgefahren auf Zigarettenpackungen gesetzlich festgelegt[...]"
> OMG jetzt gehts aber echt zu weit
> Computerspiele mit Zigaretten zu vergleichen
> Klar am PC kann man auch sterben, vor allem von zu viel zocken...



Mein Gott nochmal, das war nur um um klarzustellen wie das auszusehen wird, nicht um Zigaretten mit PC Spielen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es ist leider so das scheinbar bei den PC Spielern Ängste vor einer neuen Diktatur, Stasi, Überwachungsstaat etc. in Mode sind.


Allerdings musst du zugeben dass die Indizien doch erschreckend sind. Gerade der "Bundestrojaner" und die damit verbundene geplante defacto Abschaffung der Privatsphäre sprechen Bände. 



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du nichts gegen machen,auch wenn dir hier eine Minderheit (nämlich ich) Recht gibt


Was nicht heißen muss dass ihr Recht habt.


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bestätigst mich nur! Selbstverständlich wird nämlich auch der Dealer kriminalisiert, wie bei Drogen. Das ist nur konsequent. Das obige ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, genauso wie es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist, wenn du beim Schnellfahren geblitzt wirst. Also: Wo wird der Spieler kriminalisiert?


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...
Eine Ordungswidrigkeit ist eine Strafttat. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen StGB und OWiG ist der, dass bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten keine Freiheitsstrafe verhängt wird. 

Abgesehen davon würde sich jeder im Sinne des § 131a StGB strafbar machen, der für andere solche Spiele *zugänglich* macht. Da geht es nicht ums verkaufen. Danach ist jeder, der Zugang zu einem Gameserver anbietet, auf dem ein "Killerspiel" läuft, mit einem Bein im Knast. Dafür gibts bis zu einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe. Und was bitte haben Drogendealer mit Computerspielern zu tun? Das erinnert mich an Beckstein, der Computerspieler wie Kinderschänder behandeln möchte ...


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> . Danach ist jeder, der Zugang zu einem Gameserver anbietet, auf dem ein "Killerspiel" läuft, mit einem Bein im Knast. Dafür gibts bis zu einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe.



Ja dann soll er das doch lassen.
Oder werden demnächste am besten nur noch gesetze gemacht wenn nicht allzu viele Bürger davon betroffen sind?


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 13.02.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings musst du zugeben dass die Indizien doch erschreckend sind. Gerade der "Bundestrojaner" und die damit verbundene geplante defacto Abschaffung der Privatsphäre sprechen Bände.



Demnach wurde die Privatsphäre bereits mit dem großen Lauschangriff abgeschafft.


----------



## Ray1992 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Gabs eigentlich überhaupt Mal einen Computerspieler, Tester oder Gamingexperten in den Talkshows oder Studien? Wurden Umfragen gemacht?
Wir bräuchten DRINGEND Mal einen Abschnitt in der Politik, der nur von Jugendlich vertreten und geleitet wird xD
Die lieben Leute da oben haben KEINERLEI Selbsterfahrung und wohl auch keinen Durchblick (wahrscheinlich Kontaktlinsen aus Zuckerguss).
Was wolln sie denn noch machen. Sex ohne Schutz als kriminell erklären oder um die Geburtenrate zu steigern jeden dazu zwingen (da haben die Politiker ja auch schon seit LANGEM keine Erfahrungen mehr gemacht   )
Muss ich jetzt ins Ausland umziehen, um überhaupt Mal ein Spiel mit Gewalt (in vielen Strategiespielen geht es doch auch nur um große Schlachten und Kämpfe) zu spielen.
Ich kann nur sagen. So etwas würde mich schon eher zum Amoklauf im Bundestag anspornen als irgendein Game!
Naja, aber wer hört schon auf die kleinen, ahnungslosen Minderjährigen, die keine Ahnung von der Welt der Erwachsenen und Verantwortung gegenüber anderen haben??? 
Ich glaube wir sind zwar auf dem Weg zur Demokratie, aber die Länge entspricht ca. der Strecke von hier bis zu Milchstraße.


----------



## Naon (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				mimiMaster am 13.02.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kritischen Stimmen die hier von vielen geäußert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Konkrete Auswirkungen sind doch nur, dass es mehr Spiele auf dem Index gibt, also mehr Spiele strengeren Verkaufsbeschränkungen unterliegen. ...
> 
> ... Umso besser finde ich es, dass der Vorschlag, anders als die bayrische Gesetzesinitiative, den Erwachsenen nach wie vor die freie Wahl gibt. Dass die Beschaffung von solchen Spielen schwieriger ist ist zwar nicht angenehm, im Sinne des Schutzes unserer Kinder sollten wir dieses Opfer aber alle bereit sein zu bringen...
> ...




das problem ist nicht das es dadurch schwerer wird solche spiele zu bekommen, ich habe kein problem in spezielle "MÖRDER-store" zu gehen.
das problem ist das durch das werbeverbot auch die berichterstattung über solche spiele verboten wird.
und da es sich mach der definition nicht nur um ego-shooter handelt, sonder wie vorher schon gesagt auch so ziemlich jedes RP betrifft muss man sich nur mal vorstellen was noch an spielen übrigbleibt.

zum einen hätten wir die (fast) komplette sportreihe.
->boxspiele oder ähnliches gehören natürlich auch auf den index.

dann hätten wir wirtschafst simulationen
-> ergebnis die leute wissen wie man firmen aufbaut und wandern aus deutschland aus

zu guter letzt würden dann noch spiele wie tetris und solitair übrigbleiben.
-> ich denke dazu muss ich nichts sagen 

folgen:
-die komplette entwicklerbranche die sich in deutschland zur zeit mühsam aufgebaut hat würde durch die politik "ERMORDET"
-jede firma die die möglichkeit hat, verlegt ihren standpunkt ins ausland wo sie noch arbeiten dürfen
-spiele werden keinen deutschen klienten mehr haben da es sich nicht lohnt ein spiel zu übersetzen wenn ich es eh nicht mehr öffentlich verkaufen oder bewerben darf
-natürlich stehen damit wieder etliche leute in deutschland ohne job da, vom entwickler bis zum kleinen verkäufer der einfach keinen umsatz mehr macht weil keiner weiß welches spiel überhaupt auf dem markt ist

und zu guter letzt

unsere geliebte PCGames wäre maximal 4 seiten dick und besteht aus:
-impressum
-ein test von tetris 2187 
-eine nachricht das es diesen monat kein anderes spiel gibt von dem berichtet werden darf
-und rossis gemeinheiten 

Naon


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ray1992 am 13.02.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bräuchten DRINGEND Mal einen Abschnitt in der Politik, der nur von Jugendlich vertreten und geleitet wird xD
> /quote]
> 
> Also das brauchen wir ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder werden demnächste am besten nur noch gesetze gemacht wenn nicht allzu viele Bürger davon betroffen sind?





			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach wurde die Privatsphäre bereits mit dem großen Lauschangriff abgeschafft.



Dich kratzt wohl gar nix, oder?  Also wenn ich mir Leute wie dich anschau die [anscheinend] alles über sich ergehen lassen, und zu allem was sich die Regierung einfallen lässt unkritisch ja und amen sagt wundert es mich nicht dass es heißt in Deutschland gäbe es keine Patrioten. 

Dir mag es wohl egal sein, dass Beckstein und Co dabei sind die garantierten Bürgerrechte auszuhebeln...

Lektüre
Aussagen zum drüber Nachdenken
Nochmal was zum Lesen
Tagebücher? Vergiss es!
Wären ja nur ~80000 Deutsche davon betroffen

...mir aber nicht.

Und bevor du was sagst, ja ich hab schon den für meine Landkreis gewählten Abgeordneten angeschrieben. Letzten Freitag. Irgendwie wundert es mich nicht dass ich immer noch keine Antwort hab. 

Davon mal abgesehen dass mir als Informatikstudent im 3. Semester etliche Möglichkeiten einfallen das ganze ziemlich ad absurdum zu führen.
* TrueCrypt benutzen. Das BKA hat _garantiert keine_  Möglichkeit eine kaskadierte AES + Blowfish + TripleDES Verschlüsselung zu knacken. Zumindest nicht in den nächsten ~70000 Jahren.
* Persönliche Treffen und Informationen direkt austauschen. Was bringt der Bundestrojaner hier? Korrekto: gar nix.
* Spam-Einwegemailadressen und billige MediaMarkt Prepaidhandys verwenden. Nicht zu verfolgen da keine Registrierung in irgendeiner Art und Weise.
* Codephrasen verwenden. Sich einmal direkt treffen und den Cypher festlegen, dann die Schlüsselwörter benutzen. "Der Adler ist gelandet", "Elvis hat das Gebäude verlassen", usw kennt wohl jeder.
* Steganographie. Kleines PHP oder JS Script welches Informationen in der Saturierungsstufe eines selber aufgenommenen Bildes bitweise versteckt.

Das Schlimmste was man machen kann ist seinen Gegner zu unterschätzen. Und das tun Herr Schäuble und Co falls sie das mit "Online-Durchsuchungen gegen Terrorismus" tatsächlich selber glauben. Was denkt die Regierung? Dass Terroristen ihre Absprachen und Pläne im Klartext per Web.de verschicken oder was?  

Alternativ ist das nur ein fadenscheiniger Vorwand um den Weg zur weitergreifenden Überwachung der Bürger zu ebenen, was genauso wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer ist.


----------



## mimiMaster (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Naon am 13.02.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> unsere geliebte PCGames wäre maximal 4 seiten dick und besteht aus:
> -impressum
> -ein test von tetris 2187
> -eine nachricht das es diesen monat kein anderes spiel gibt von dem berichtet werden darf
> -und rossis gemeinheiten


8 Seiten! Du hast die 4 Seiten Werbung vor dem Editorial vergessen. ^^



			
				Naon am 13.02.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist das durch das werbeverbot auch die berichterstattung über solche spiele verboten wird.


Das Werbe-Verbot finde ich generell auch nicht so schlimm. So kann es sein dass Jugendliche von einem Spiel quasi gar nicht wissen dass es existiert und somit haben sie kein Interesse es sich zu besorgen.

Klar ist aber auch, dass es Möglichkeiten geben muss, wo sich Erwachsene über Spiele für ihre Altersgruppe informieren können. Die PC Games könnte bei Durchsetzung wirklich merklich schrumpfen, da selbst in der Ab18-Ausgabe NICHT über indizierte Spiele berichtet werden darf (dazu müsste nämlich die Ausgabe mit dem Vermerk "Eigenhändig" verschickt werden sodass die Post bei der Annahme die Identität des Annehmers prüft, das verursacht natürlich erhöhte Versandkosten.



			
				Naon am 13.02.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> -die komplette entwicklerbranche die sich in deutschland zur zeit mühsam aufgebaut hat würde durch die politik "ERMORDET"
> -jede firma die die möglichkeit hat, verlegt ihren standpunkt ins ausland wo sie noch arbeiten dürfen
> -spiele werden keinen deutschen klienten mehr haben da es sich nicht lohnt ein spiel zu übersetzen wenn ich es eh nicht mehr öffentlich verkaufen oder bewerben darf
> -natürlich stehen damit wieder etliche leute in deutschland ohne job da, vom entwickler bis zum kleinen verkäufer der einfach keinen umsatz mehr macht weil keiner weiß welches spiel überhaupt auf dem markt ist.


Bezüglich der Arbeitsplätze hast du natürlich recht, aber ...
... wie groß ist die deutsche Spieleentwickler-Industrie?
und
... was ist wichtiger? Effektiver und sinnvoller Jugendschutz oder Arbeitsplätze?

Komplett recht geben muss ich dir in einem Punkt: Lokalisationen werde abnehmen. Da ich aber eh die Spiele immer auf Englisch spiele - weil die deutsche Synchro in vielen Fällen unter dem Niveau von VOX-Erotik-Filmen ist - ist mir persönlich das relativ egal. Da gibt es aber sicherlich einige, die anderer Meinung sind.



			
				Naon am 13.02.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hätten wir wirtschafst simulationen
> -> ergebnis die leute wissen wie man firmen aufbaut und wandern aus deutschland aus


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Man lernt aus Wirtschaftssimulationen genausowenig eine Firma aufzubauen wie man durch Ego-Shooter den Umgang mit einem Maschinengewehr lernt.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal: Auch Falschparken ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Auch zu schnell fahren ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Auch am Sonntag Rasenmähen ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Also immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Und wenn jemand verbotene Computerspiele zur Verfügung stellt ist es das gleiche, wie wenn jemand andere verbotene Dinge, etwa Drogen, oder illegal Musik über Tauschbörsen zur Verfügung stellt: nämlich verboten und unter Strafe. Also: Wo ist dein Problem jetzt? Warum stört dich das eine und das andre nicht?


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn jemand verbotene Computerspiele zur Verfügung stellt ist es das gleiche, wie wenn jemand andere verbotene Dinge, etwa Drogen, oder illegal Musik über Tauschbörsen zur Verfügung stellt: nämlich verboten und unter Strafe. Also: Wo ist dein Problem jetzt? Warum stört dich das eine und das andre nicht?


Das ist mir entschieden zu blöd ...


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 13.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huch, immer langsam.....
Ich wundere mich nur das alle alarm machen, obwohl es Überwachungsmittel schon lange gibt und diese auch genutzt werden.
Das jetzt noch die überwachung des Computers dazu kommt erscheint nur logisch.

Die Frage die sich stellt ist doch vielmehr: Wer wird davon betroffen sein.

Analog dazu nochmal: Wir seitdem Lauschangriff jedes Telefonat abgehört?


Geradezu billig finde ich den Rest deines Posts.
Selbstverständlich will ich genau so wenig wie alle hier das mein telefon abgehört, mein Auto verfolgt und mein Computer ausspioniert wird.

Allein, ich sehe das auch nicht als gefahr, weil NIEMAND 80 MIO Bundesbürger ausspionieren wird.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Armin Laschet, Minister für Generationen, Familie, Frauen und Integration in NRW heute auf Eins Live:

"Ja, ich kenne mich ein wenig aus, ich spiele ab und an Spiele, die ich aber jetzt nicht über den Sender benennen möchte, weil ich glaube dass das Schleichwerbung ist..."

MP3
Stream


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 13.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also...geht doch!


----------



## Naon (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				mimiMaster am 13.02.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [8 Seiten! Du hast die 4 Seiten Werbung vor dem Editorial vergessen. ^^


werbung wofür???



			
				mimiMaster am 13.02.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Arbeitsplätze hast du natürlich recht, aber ...
> ... wie groß ist die deutsche Spieleentwickler-Industrie?
> und
> ... was ist wichtiger? Effektiver und sinnvoller Jugendschutz oder Arbeitsplätze?



wenn dieser jugendschutz nur sinnvoll wäre. 
das einzig sinnvolle an dem entwurf ist das gespräch mit den eltern, aber ich fürchte das dies genau der punkt ist der nicht kommen wird weil er mit kosten verbunden ist.

und wie groß die entwicklerbranche ist? bedenk doch mal was alles damit drinnen hängt. das sind nicht nur die leute die direkt das spiel entwickeln, es sind auch die leute die die deutsche version umsetzen, von programieren, lektoren und synchronsprechern.
natürlich auch die gesammten printmedien. sie sparren sich imens an arbeitskräften wenn es nur alle 6 monate ein neues tetris gibt. 
keine reporter mehr, lektoren? das kann der besitzer auch selber machen. putzfrau? kein geld mehr dafür. 
und nicht zu vergessen die copmutermesse in leipzig (glaube ich zumindest) die momentan auf dem besten weg ist die größte der welt zu werden.

ich bin 25 jahre alt und spiele schon einige jahre computerspiele. zwar keine ego-shooter aber RP´s wie gothik oder final fantasy was ja laut definition ein killerspiel ist.
erschwerend dazu kommt das ich bei der bundeswehr bin und daher von berufswegen eine waffenausbildung habe und dennoch habe ich in meinem 25 jahre langen leben noch keinen amoklauf gemacht.

und warum? weil meine eltern wert auf eine gute erziehung gelegt haben.
beide müssen arbeiten und dennoch hatten sie zeit für mich und meinen bruder, und daher verstehe ich es nicht wenn leute heute mit einem kind schon aufstöhnen und es "verwahrlosen" lassen.

das beste mittel gegen amokläufe ist es bei der familien politik anzusetzen um das soziale umfeld der jugendlichen mal wieder in normale bände zu rücken. denn diese amokläufe entsehen bestimmt nicht aus langeweile und neugierde wie es ist jemand zu töten, sondern meines erachtens eher aus rache weil sie von anderen jahrelang unterdrückt, missverstanden und misshandelt wurden.

naon


----------



## absolute-heike (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!

Lest alle mal die neuere Post über Beckstein, und das er anerkennt, dass die deutsche Version von Counterstrike kein Killerspiel ist!!!

Erkennt noch jemand das riesige PARADOXON???
Endlich macht der Beckstein mal einen schwerwiegenden Fehler!!!

Also.... Auf der einen Seite sagt er, dass Killerspiele Amokläufer machen! Auf der anderen Seite sagt er jetzt sinngemäß, dass Counterstrike kein Killerspiel ist!
Doch das einzig problematische GAME, dass - wenn überhaupt - zum Beispiel bei Robert Steinhäuser gefunden wurde ist Counterstrike!!!

Bei Emsdetten wurde sich auch auf Counterstrike berufen!!!


Wie will er sich da noch rausreden?!? Das auch nicht Killerspiel-Spiele Killer machen???


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				absolute-heike am 13.02.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Lest alle mal die neuere Post über Beckstein, und das er anerkennt, dass die deutsche Version von Counterstrike kein Killerspiel ist!!!
> 
> ...



die Politik hat auch nie behauptet das alles an Counter strike liegt.
Das wurde hier nur so aufgefasst.

Aber schön das der Beckstein sich besinnt, dann ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, immer langsam.....
> Ich wundere mich nur das alle alarm machen, obwohl es Überwachungsmittel schon lange gibt und diese auch genutzt werden.
> Das jetzt noch die überwachung des Computers dazu kommt erscheint nur logisch.


Unter vernünftigen Voraussetzungen ja. Aber nicht so wie es gerade läuft. Vorallem da die ganze Sache heimlich passieren soll, und nicht vor der Privatsphäre halt macht.

Vorallem da die Art der Überwachung wie sie geplant ist völlig an der Realität vorbei geht. Nochmal, Terroristen sind nicht dumm. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten diesen Trojaner sowas von an die Wand fahren zu lassen. Noch ein Beispiel gefällig?



> Terrorist Franz hat daheim einen Computer der nicht am Internet hängt. Auf diesem Computer läuft Win98se, also ein OS aus einer Zeit lange bevor irgendein Politiker daran gedacht hat Computer zu überwachen. Franz will nun eine Bombe bauen und sich mit seinem Gesinnungsbruder Otto absprechen, wann sie den Reichstag sprengen. Dazu geht Franz mit seinem USB-Stick in ein 100km entferntes Internet-Café und lädt sich da die Pläne runter. Zur Terminabsprache geht er in den nächsten MediaMarkt und kauft sich dort ein billiges Prepaidhandy für 10€. Wieder zuhause speichert Fritz die Bombenpläne auf seinem Offline-Computer und baut die Bombe. Als er fertig ist, ruft er Otto auf dessen billigem Prepaidhandy an und zusammen machen sie den Termin klar.


Effizienz des Bundestrojaners: NULL! 



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage die sich stellt ist doch vielmehr: Wer wird davon betroffen sein.


Wie gesagt, "nur" ~80000 Deutsche. Ob es wirklich soooooooviel Terroristen in D gibt?  Oder hat es gar noch andere Aspekte?

Vielleicht wollen ja einige Politiker sicherstellen dass Journalisten nichts gemeines mehr über sie schreiben können? Oder wir schauen mal eben nach ob der Typ der da soviel Böses über die Regierung in nem Forum schreibt irgendwas Anstößiges auf seiner Platte hat?

Wer garantiert, dass über diese "Schnittstelle" keine Diffamierung betrieben wird? Wer garantiert, dass nicht plötzlich auf den Privatrechnern von "unbequemen" Leuten Kinderpornos auftauchen? Mit einem einfachen Hexeditor kann man die Dateieigenschaften so manipulieren, dass es so aussieht als ob das Bild schon zig Wochen aufm Rechner wär.

Und so weiter und so fort. Es gibt einfach zuviel Schwammiges und Unsicheres an der Geschichte als dass der Nutzen es aufwiegen könnte.



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Analog dazu nochmal: Wir seitdem Lauschangriff jedes Telefonat abgehört?


Nein, weil das Abhören einen erheblich größeren Aufwand darstellt als das Ausspionieren von Computern. Das Lesen von digitalen Dateien erfordert keine menschliche Mithilfe (wie es zB bei der Identifikation von Gesprächsinhalten der Fall ist) und kann vollständig automatisiert werden. Schau dir doch einfach mal die ganzen Botnetze und Massentrojaner an. Das läuft alles über Skripte und Hacks.



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Geradezu billig finde ich den Rest deines Posts.


Warum? Weil ich Quellen angegeben hab? Ich weiß, ich bin ein pöser Junge.  Weil ich gezeigt hab wie sinnlos das Ganze ist? OMG die Regierung hat mal nicht Recht, ZOMFG111!!elf 



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich will ich genau so wenig wie alle hier das mein telefon abgehört, mein Auto verfolgt und mein Computer ausspioniert wird.


Warum sagst du das dann nicht? Schämst du dich für deine nicht-konformistische innere Einstellung? Oder willst du's dir als angehender Lehrer nicht mit dem zukünftigen Boss verscheißen? 



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Allein, ich sehe das auch nicht als gefahr, weil NIEMAND 80 MIO Bundesbürger ausspionieren wird.


Wie gesagt, das kann automatisiert werden. So wie das Aussortieren von Spam mittlerweile recht gut automatisch läuft, kann auch das Sortieren von Rechnerinhalten automatisiert werden. Der Aufwand ist "relativ" trivial. Das könnten die beiden Programmierer sogar hinbekommen.....


----------



## absolute-heike (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute-heike am 13.02.2007 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging darum, dass Killerspiele am Amoklauf von Erfurt Schuld sein sollten! Das hat das ganze ins Rollen gebracht! Nur das halt NUR Counterstrike bei Robert Steinhäuser gefunden wurde! Demnach geht es schon darum! Denn das würde beweisen, das die Amokläufe hier in Deutschland nichts mit Killerspielen zu tun haben!


----------



## absolute-heike (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				absolute-heike am 13.02.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging darum, dass Killerspiele am Amoklauf von Erfurt Schuld sein sollten! Das hat das ganze ins Rollen gebracht! Nur das halt NUR Counterstrike bei Robert Steinhäuser gefunden wurde! Demnach geht es schon darum! Denn das würde beweisen, das die Amokläufe hier in Deutschland nichts mit Killerspielen zu tun haben!


Oder das die Spiele halt generell mit Amokläufen zusammenhängen. Was vor allem in diesen Pseudostudien und Gesetzesvorlagen immer wieder behauptet wird!(Dabei wird im Grunde gern Erfurt als Beispiel zitiert)

Nun würden all diese Beispiele als Grundlage für die Gesetzesvorlagen wegfallen!


----------



## diskutierulix (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Unseren Politikern fällt zu irgendwelchen Problemen die (wir/sie) haben immer nur ein etwas zu verbieten. Denn Gesetze machen und ausführen ist nun mal ihr Job und da liegt Verbieten immer nahe. Zudem sind es oftmals Juristen und Verwaltungsleute und da liegt Verbieten und Bürokratisieren erst recht nahe.
Deshalb kommt man mit dieser Spezies von Leuten nur dahin, das wir unsere Freiheit langfristig an den Nagel hängen können.

Um Konkret etwas gegen solche Gesetze zu machen, muß man neben individuellen technischen Maßnahmen, öffentlich Druck machen.

Das heist:

1) An die Abgeordneten schreiben und denen von unserer Seite erklären was hier abgeht.
Wir sind ja alles keine gefährdeten Menschen die kurz davor stehen zu Massenmördern zu werden, sondern wir wollen einfach friedlich unserem Hobby nachgehen. Und wenn zwei Leute, vielleicht auch wegen der Spielerei,  ausgetickt sein sollten, ist das noch lange kein Grund Millionen anderer Leute quasi zu bestrafen. Was ist das für eine Verhältnismäßigkeit!
Im übrigen bleiben ja wohl nur noch Häschenspiele, Tetris und ein paar Wirtschaftssimulationen übrig wenn diese Gesetze Wirklichkeit werden. Oder könnt Ihr euch vorstellen ein Kampange zu verlieren wenn man den Gegener in einer Schlacht ausgeschaltet hat?

2) Und dann sollten wir unsere Lobby bei der Politik stärken, d.h. die Spieleindustrie die für ihre und damit auch unsere Interessen vor Ort in der Politik arbeitet. 
Und wenn die Spieleindustrie noch keine so starke Lobby hat, dann können sie sich ja mit den Privatfernehanstalten zusammentun. 
Soweit ich weis wird im Privatfrensehen den ganzen Tag heumgeballert, ohne das es irgeneinen Sinn ergäbe. Aber denen krümmt man ja kein Haar, weil das ja ein einflußreicher Wirtschaftsfaktor ist. Bayern buhlt ja geradezu um jeden Einfluß für das Privatfernsehen.

Damit aber die Privatfernsehlobby sich mit der Spielelobby verbündet (von alleine würden die ja nicht das Risiko eingehen der noch schwachen Spielelobby zu helfen) müssen wir uns in der Öffentlichkeit bemerkbar machen und fordern, das nicht nur Spiele und Videos verbannt werden sollen, sondern auch die ganzen Action Filme im Fernsehen.

Was meint Ihr wie schnell das ganze Gesetz in die Tonne wandert.
Also Leute lasst uns was tun und uns nicht selbst bejammern oder unrealistische Vorschläge machen.

Gegen mehr Hinweise zum sinnvollen Umgang mit Spielen für Eltern und Jugendliche, größeren Warnhinweisen und auch der einen oder anderen schärferen Einstufung durch die USK hätte ich übrigens gar nichts. 
Und vor allem müssen mehr Psychologen an unsere Schulen. Aber das kostet ja wieder Geld.


----------



## Somian (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				tails0r am 13.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht ist "Aufklärung" auch das falsche Wort, ein bißchen zu hochtrabend: es geht schlicht darum, den Eltern zu vermitteln, dass auch gewalthaltige Spiele Spaß machen, dass es nicht nur ums Metzeln geht; und es geht darum, Kindern die Werte zu vermitteln, die dafür sorgen, dass aus derm allergrößte Teil der Menschheit keine mordenen Amokläufer geworden ist.



Das ist der Punkt. Die Eltern sollten das akzeptieren, sich damit auseinandersetzen. Man kanns sie nichtzwingen, klar. Aber wenn jemand ein spiel nur von einem Freund kennt, und es dann Heimlich Spielen  muss- ja, sogar dafür schämen, dann schwindet auch die Verbindung, das Vertrauen in die Eltern. Die haben ja eh keine Ahnung. Mir ging das zum Glück nicht so. Mein Vater hat mit mir schon als ich elf war Unreal Tournament im Netzwerk gespielt, Und heute kann ich auch Manhunt im Regal stehen haben, ohne zu fürchten, dass mir irgendjemand mit den Hirngespinsten irgendwelcher Politiker kommt. Damals haben wir zwei Stunden gespielt, und dann hat mein dad gesagt, "so, das war ool, und jetzt gehen wir eine Runde raus". Und das hat wirklich besser gewirkt, als wenn er micht dafür bestraft hätte. denn Gespielt häte ich es sowieso. Aber ich hätte gedacht, dass es falsch wäre, hätte mich mit meinem Hobby verstekt, und wäre immer mehr abgerutscht. Zu diesem "abrutschen" kommen natürlich noch mehr Aspekte, aber wir reden ja hier Über Computerspiele. Naja, eigentlich über Jugendschutz. Jugend- okay. Schutz? Was ist Schutz? Die Definition sagt "Maßnahme, um eine Sache oder Person vor der Wirkung einer Gefahr zu bewahren." Danke, Wikipedia. Sind jetzt die beim Amoklauf verletzten Personen die zu schützenden? Oder Doch die Spieler? Was ist die Gefahr? das Soziale Abrutschen, die (falsche!) Orientierung? Mit dem Amoklauf kann es nichts zu tun haben, der zuletzt durchgedrehte Mensch war ja auch achtzehn. Die Orientierung? Wir lernen doch aus der Geschichte, dass Gewalt eine möglichkeit ist, um Probleme zu lösen. Ach, ich will mir jetzt keine Gedanken mehr machen. Was nützt es, die machen doch so oder so, was sie wollen. Ich importiere spiele schon länger weil mir die Konfettikanonen der Deutschen Versionen auf den Keks gehen. Traue mich aber nicht, das noch lauter zu sagen, denn dann wird das Verfassungsgemße Recht auf Postfreiheit neben der Meinungs-und Kunstfreiheit auch noch gestrichen. 

unseren Kindern zuliebe.


Spoiler



Kommunisten...


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 13.02.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na ich habs doch gesagt, ich habs auch vorher schon erwähnt, aber andererseits ist das doch eh selbstverständlich.

Also ich schäme mich ja eh nur ob der Bundesregierung.....


----------



## hondapower (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben was ihr bisher geschrieben habt:

Glückwunsch Frau Ministerin. Ich bin 23 und werde mir meine Spiele dann zukünftig aus der österreichischen Heimat (ohne Zensur und komischerweise ohne pausenlose Amokläufe durch Österreicher!) oder aus anderem Ausland holen. Was bringt mir ein Aufkleber, der die halbe Verpackung rot macht, wenn ich den Schrott sowieso in einem speziellen Laden kaufen müsste? Was würde Mr. Spock jetzt wohl sagen?

Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit:

Er: Kennst Du Wolfenstein3D? 
Ich: Nein, was ist das?
Er: Ist ein verbotenes Game!
Ich: Geil, will ich haben! Ist bestimmt interessant!

Das gleiche war es schon immer. Das verbotene übt erst recht einen Reiz auf die Menschen aus. Wieso wird nicht mehr Geld in die Schulen gesteckt? Mehr Lehrer einstellen wäre besser.
Ist Anno jetzt auch verboten? Wenn ich die andere Insel will muss ich doch auch den Gegner VERNICHTEN!!!

Aber das ist typisch für die Politik in Deutschland:

Wir haben ein Problem!
Was ist die einfachste Lösung? Sie muss ja nicht funktionieren, hauptsache der dumme deutsche Wähler glaubt es!
Scheiß drauf ob es noch mehr Amokläufe gibt. Wir verbieten einfach alles mit Gewalt und haben nur noch friedliche Menschen die sich gegenseitig Lieben.

Die Kinderschänder lassen wir auch raus. Die können wieder andere Menschen "lieben"..... Aber die bösen bösen Killerspielespielenden Amokläufer müssen für immer weg...


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				hondapower am 13.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ein Problem!
> Was ist die einfachste Lösung? Sie muss ja nicht funktionieren, hauptsache der dumme deutsche Wähler glaubt es!


Und von dummen deutschen Wählern gibt es leider mehr als genug. Sonst würde dieser relativ leicht zu durchschauende Trick ja nicht immer wieder funktionieren. Tja, der Herrgott ist mit den Einfältigen ...


----------



## Erynaur (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die jungen Liberalen (FDP Nachwuchs) bringen heute den Kontraklops, die möchten gerne Pornos ab 16 freigeben. Argumentieren dabei, das Geschlechtsverkehr ab 16 quasi erlaubt ist (wenn beide Minderjährig sind) und sie nicht verstehen, warum man dabei erst ab 18 zuschauen darf.

Die FDP oldies reagierten wohl mit Kopfschütteln....

So gelesen im ZDF Videotext.

Jugendschutz mal anders....das ist eben deutsche Politik dieser Zeit, ein einziges Chaos.

Liebe Frau v.d. Leyen, unsere neue Mutter der Nation, wenn sie schon Sofortmassnahmen auf die Welt loslassen, ersparen sie uns Steuerzahlern doch die Kosten für die sinnlosen Studien.

Meine gesamte Sims 2 Familie wird nun in den Hungerstreik treten! Los los auf den Index damit!


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, immer langsam.....
> Ich wundere mich nur das alle alarm machen, obwohl es Überwachungsmittel schon lange gibt und diese auch genutzt werden.


Mensch Boesor, ich hab mich jetzt auch endlich mal schlau gemacht und sehe das alles mit etwas anderen Augen. Es wäre allerdings einfacher gewesen, wenn du mir sofort den Link zu deiner Informationsquelle gegeben hättest. Na, dann hole ich das mal nach, damit auch alle anderen was davon haben:

http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/killerspiele.php
http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/ueberwachung.php
http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/buessow.php


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und genau daran kannst du erkennen, daß *nicht *der Kinder- und Jugendschutz im Vordergrund steht (wie hier so schön versucht wird plausibel zu machen) sondern es um die Instrumentalisierung von Massenmedien zur Einschränkung persönlicher Freiheiten geht. 
Explizit die Gleichsetzung von Killerspielen (deren Definition nach wie vor umstritten ist - und solange dies der Fall ist auch durch mich keine Unterstützung findet) mit anderen illegalen Dingen, wie z.B. Drogen nur ohne den kausalen Zusammenhang der Schädlichkeit dieses Mediums nachgewiesen zu haben. Das bezeichne ich als Staatsräson!

Trotz fehlender gesetzlicher Regelung (es handelt sich ja nur um Sofortmaßnahmen) werden nämlich unabhängig von Hersteller, Vertrieb und Handel ganz speziell Spieler, die diese nicht eingeordneten und nicht definierten Spiele spielen, ob jetzt minderjährig oder im Frührentenalter, pauschal diskriminiert und kriminalisiert.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz fehlender gesetzlicher Regelung (es handelt sich ja nur um Sofortmaßnahmen)...



das ist falsch.
so was ist ohne gesetzliche neuregelung überhaupt nicht möglich, namentlich soll das juschg an verschiedenen punkten geändert werden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 13.02.2007 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu benötigte die Behörde eine richterliche Verfügung, auch wenn sich manche, nichtöffentliche Institutionen rechtswidrig eigene Pauschalvollmachten ausstellten.

Die Privatsphäre ist die am schwersten gefährdete demokratische Selbstversttändlichkeit, die du dir vorstellen kannst. Nicht zuletzt, wegen Leuten, die auf für ein Quäntchen mehr Sicherheit auf ihre persönliche Freiheit verzichten und der totalen Überwachung durch Vater Staat mit ihreren Vorstellungen Vorschub leisten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestzesänderungen dauern, "Sofortmaßnahmen" werden mit Hilfe von Verwaltungsvorschriften durchgedrückt, für die, wie in diesem Fall, die rechtliche Grundlage per Gesetz fehlt.


----------



## MHochegger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Nett was da bei euch in DE abläuft - da freut man sich fast wirklich ein Ösi zu sein ......

Aber Spaß beiseite - was machen die Verlage ??

Stellt Computec jetzt die PC Action ein - die Spiele die dort hauptsächlich besprochen werden fallen in meiner Lesart des Beitrages unter das Verbot.
(ALLE Action-Shooter, WW II Spiele, ......)

Auch Rollenspiele sind voll betroffen - wenn du soviele (zumeist annähernd menschenähnliche) Gegner killst steigts durch die XP einen Level auf ....

Viel Spaß in 1984 ....

Michael


----------



## Naon (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Entwurf zu § 131a Strafgesetzbuch schrieb:
			
		

> Virtuelle Killerspiele
> 
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme, die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,
> 
> ...



man muss diesen passus mal ins deutsche übersetzen.

diese regelung bezieht sich nur darauf das unter 18 jährigen das ganze nicht mehr zugänglich gemacht werden darf. also für die normalen volljährigen user ändert sich nichts wenn ich das richtig sehe, ausser natürlich das man die "normalen" zeitungen wie wir sie jetzt kennen höchstens noch im abo oder in speziellen shops erhält.

würde mich mal interesieren wie PC Games damit umgehen will.
gibt es jetzt die PC Games so wie wir sie kennen nur noch per abo? oder wird es eine pokemon zeitschrift die nur noch über spiele berichtet die nicht in die rubrik killerspiele fallen?

naon


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.02.2007 08:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




noch mal:
so was ist in diesem fall nicht möglich.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird ... kommen auf den Index.


So ziemlich alle RPGs? 



> Initiative zur Umrüstung von Kassensystemen, damit das Verkaufspersonal durch akustische oder optische Warnhinweise auf die jugendschutzrechtlichen Abgabeverbote hingewiesen wird.


Klar, der Einzelhandel freut sich unwahrscheinlich darüber, die kompletten Kassensystem umrüsten zu dürfen. Warum nicht gleich noch zusätzliches Personal einstellen, um jedes Spiel vor Abgabe nochmal anzuzocken? 



> Eltern sollen besser informiert werden. Zudem sollen die Beratungsangebote für Eltern durch Wirtschaft, Länder und Bund verbessert werden. Dazu werden die Servicetelefone von USK und BPjM ausgebaut.


Beamte und Lehrkräfte sollen Eltern über "Killerspiele" informieren. Na toll. 


Stellvertretend für den gesamten Inhalt des Entwurfes:



> Extrem gewaltbeherrschte Trägermedien (z. B. Computerspiele, Videos, DVD) sind in Zukunft per Gesetz automatisch für Kinder und Jugendliche verboten.


Kein weiterer Kommentar ...  


Man soll ja nicht alles von vorne herein verteufeln und für schwachsinnig erklären, aber ich habs gelesen ... und ich finds schwachsinnig. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat ist so realitätsfern wie man es nur sein kann, das ist IMO absolut nicht umzusetzen. Der Grundgedanke des Jugendschutzes mag ja ganz gut sein aber wie Nali es weiter oben schon gesagt hat: Wenn die Eltern zu blöd sind, dann hilft das ganze schön ausformulierte (  ) Gesetz nix! 

SSA


----------



## Fenris79 (14. Februar 2007)

*Arm*

Ihr Armen Deutschen, ihr bekommt echt mein Mittleid für eure    Politiker.

So weit von der Realität entfernt das es schon weh tut.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und da eben dies nicht möglich ist, wird es keine "sofortige" *Gesetzesänderung* (= Sofortmaßnahme) geben.  
Da beißt sich die Sache in den Schwanz und Frau v.d.L. hat mal wieder gelogen.      

Wenn also die Änderung des JSchG in einer an den bayrischen Gesetzentwurf angepaßten Form geschehen soll, wird dies nicht in nächster Zeit passieren und nachhaltige Folgen in Form von langwierigen Rechtsstreitigkeiten bis hin zu höchstrichterlichen Instanzen mit offenem Ausgang nach sich ziehen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Wenn das Gesetz überarbeitet wird, muss doch aber trotzdem darüber abgestimmt werden.
Wer stimmt darüber ab un dwird es auch die benötigte Mehrheit geben?

Ich meine, man kann ja nicht einfach ein Gesetz beschliessen oder everändern in einer Demokratie. Dafür sind doch immer Mehrheiten nötig. Glaubt Ihr wirklich das es zu diesen Mehrheiten kommen wird?


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DaStash am 14.02.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Wenn das Gesetz überarbeitet wird, muss doch aber trotzdem darüber abgestimmt werden.
> Wer stimmt darüber ab un dwird es auch die benötigte Mehrheit geben?
> ...




Bei einer indirekten Demokratie ist alles möglich


----------



## Erdnussmc (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				McDrake am 14.02.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.02.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wird doch im Bundestag sicher abgestimmt.... und die das dann für uns netter weise tun, haben wir ja gewählt!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Erdnussmc am 14.02.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 14.02.2007 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und was für Durchblicker das sind und welche Verbindlichkeiten sowie partei-/koalitionsinternen Richtlinien eine objektive Beschlußfassung verhindern sollte wohl auch jedem klar sein...
Grundlagen zur Durchführung und Folgen der Beschlüsse überläßt man dann einem Heer von genauso objektiven Beamten.


----------



## DarkNose (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zitat: ...Künftig werden auch folgende Spiele indiziert: 'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird, oder in denen Mord- oder Metzelszenen detailliert dargestellt werden....

Ja endlich haben Sie´s geschafft! Wir spielen zukünftig nur noch DIE SIMS...
Denn alles andere ist verboten! Wie oben dargestellt müsste sogar WOW indiziert werden!
Die haben alle eine Macke....
Dann holen sich die Jugendlichen die Spiele eben ausm Inet.....
Einfach nur witzig....


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 02:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hatte mich schon gefragt ob dich das allgemeine Niveau des Threads herunterziehen würde, oder ob du mit deinen bisherigen, sinnvollen Beiträgen das Niveau steigern würdest.

Jetzt hab ich ja die Antwort....


----------



## Naon (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DarkNose am 14.02.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: ...Künftig werden auch folgende Spiele indiziert: 'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird, oder in denen Mord- oder Metzelszenen detailliert dargestellt werden....
> 
> Ja endlich haben Sie´s geschafft! Wir spielen zukünftig nur noch DIE SIMS...
> Denn alles andere ist verboten! Wie oben dargestellt müsste sogar WOW indiziert werden!
> ...



nur das man bei den sims die luete durch fehlende soziale kontakte oder entzug der nahrung elendig verrecken lassen kann.

und verbreitung übers i-net soll ja auch unter strafe stehen.

im endefekt müsste die komplette spiele branche auf die straße gehen, nur um denen da oben mal zu zeigen wieviele wählerstimmen für sie auf dem spiel stehen.

für den anfang würde es reichen wenn man einfach mal die auflagen der PC zeitungen veröffentlicht. nur um den deppen mal die augen zu öffnen.
thema zeitungen, werden jetzt eltern verknakt wenn ihre kinder eine PC Games finden? bekommt jetzt jeder leser im abo einen safe??? 
ich hätte gern einen mit zahelnschloß


----------



## Somian (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestzesänderungen dauern, "Sofortmaßnahmen" werden mit Hilfe von Verwaltungsvorschriften durchgedrückt, für die, wie in diesem Fall, die rechtliche Grundlage per Gesetz fehlt.



So wie beim Reichstagsbrand 1933? EInfach mal ein Paar Menschenrechte Abschaffen, weil es sich gerade so schön ergibt... :-o


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Somian am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weclhes Menschenrecht wird durch ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" noch gleich berührt?


----------



## Naon (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Somian am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probiers mal mit freier meinungs äusserung wenn sie die berichterstattung unter strafe stellen.

und die freien entfaltungsmöglichkeiten dürften auch sehr stark davon betroffen sein.

nicht zu sprechen von der menschenwürde wenn jeder der einen PC hat mit sexualverbrechern gleichgesetzt wird.


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Naon am 14.02.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Berichterstattung über indizierte Spiele ist ja schon nicht mehr möglich, ist allerdings auch kein Menschenrecht. Die BILD Zeitung darf mit ihrer "freien meinungsäußerung" ja auch nicht über alles schreiben.



> und die freien entfaltungsmöglichkeiten dürften auch sehr stark davon betroffen sein.


Also willst du mir erzählen das kinder und Jugendliche, welche keine Spiele mit gewaltinhalt mehr spielen dürfen in ihrem Menschrenrecht der "freien Entfaltung" gestört werden?



> nicht zu sprechen von der menschenwürde wenn jeder der einen PC hat mit sexualverbrechern gleichgesetzt wird.



Von Gleichsetzen kann überhaupt keine Rede sein und war auch nie die Rede von. Wenn man beim Thema "Killerspielverbot" allerdings gleich Schaum vor dem Mund bekommt........


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Weclhes Menschenrecht wird durch ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" noch gleich berührt?


Abgesehen davon, dass du offenbar keinen Sinn für Humor hast, zeigt sich bei dir auch ein erschreckender Mangel an staatsbürgerlichem Grundverständnis. Der Kollege meinte mit "Menschenrechten" höchstwahrscheinlich unsere im Grundgesetz garantierten Grundrechte. Ich nehme an, dass sogar du das erkannt hast. Was soll also diese alberne Frage?

Ich kann dir aber trotzdem sagen, welche Grundrechte durch den vorgelegten Gesetzesentwurf berührt werden. Das wären dann wohl die folgenden:

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_2.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_5.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_6.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_9.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_12.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_13.html

Leider wäre es ein bisschen viel, wenn ich das alles noch erklären sollte. Ich behaupte auch nicht, dass der Entwurf alle diese Grundrechte tatsächlich verletzt. Es bleibt aber dabei: Alle diese Grundrechte werden von dem Entwurf berührt - und meiner Ansicht nach zumindest teilweise eingeschränkt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> .........


Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin durchaus für stärkere Kontrollen und Verantwortungsübernahme durch die entsprechenden Stellen:

Nur sind diese Stellen hier nicht die Gesetzgeber. Die bestehenden gesetzlichen Regelungen reichen bei Weitem aus. Nur sollte man endlich von Seiten der Legeslative dem "bestehenden Rechtssystem" Geltung verschaffen und nicht noch weitere sinnlose Reglementierungen erfinden, die dann eh keiner mehr überwachen kann und die mit der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung in keinem nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhang mehr stehen. Die Judikative des Gesellschaftssystems (dies ist nämlich kein nationales Phänomen) verkommen immer mehr zum, von Lobbyisten und Politik gestützten modernen Ablaßhandel.

Geld gegen Strafe. Wirkungsbekämpfung statt Ursachenforschung. Scharlatanerie statt nachhaltiger gerechter Urteilsfindung. Hier ein Vergleich, da eine außergerichtliche Einigung --- aber nur gegen Cash.

Wer kein Geld hat -->  

Wer reich mit Schmott gesegnet ist, zeigt der Gesellschaft    !!!

Also wo waren wir: Verantwortung übernehmen. Ja, aber in der kleinsten Zelle der Gesellschaft. Der Familie. Das eigene Rechtsempfinden mal überprüfen. 


Die Politik hat die Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen, mehr nicht. Also:

-Mehr Aufklärung zum Thema. 
-Soziale Ungerechtigkeiten ausbügeln.
-Nachhaltigkeit praktizieren. (nicht heute hüh und morgen hott) 

Wie kann man auf ein folgsames Volk hoffen, wenn uns die nette Administration tagtäglich vormacht, daß einem bei einem Rechtsübertritt nix passiert?


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Ich kann dir aber trotzdem sagen, welche Grundrechte durch den vorgelegten Gesetzesentwurf berührt werden. Das wären dann wohl die folgenden:
> 
> ...



den zweiten link finde ich nett, vor allem weil deine Befürchtungen darin bereits widerlegt werden.

"Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre."

Oder anders gesagt, es diese Grundrechte werden bereits durch zahlreiche Gesetze eingeengt!
Und warum? weil sonst ein Leben in einer Gesellschaft nicht möglich ist.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gesagt, es diese Grundrechte werden bereits durch zahlreiche Gesetze eingeengt!
> Und warum? weil sonst ein Leben in einer Gesellschaft nicht möglich ist.


Tatsache? Stimmt eigentlich. Die Grundrechte werden bereits durch zahlreiche Gesetze eingeschränkt. Na dann kommt's auf ein paar mehr solcher Gesetze ja wohl auch nicht mehr an. Dann kann ich mich ja endlich wieder entspannen.


----------



## HanFred (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gesagt, es diese Grundrechte werden bereits durch zahlreiche Gesetze eingeengt!
> Und warum? weil sonst ein Leben in einer Gesellschaft nicht möglich ist.


na dann schaffen wir sie doch gleich komplett ab, nicht?
hat ja keinen wert, diese grundrechte zu verteidigen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Von Gleichsetzen kann überhaupt keine Rede sein und war auch nie die Rede von. Wenn man beim Thema "Killerspielverbot" allerdings gleich Schaum vor dem Mund bekommt........


So?

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6112564_NAV_REF1,00.html


> [...] Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein forderte, "Killer-Spiele" sollten "in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt".



Wir halten fest:
* Strafe für Killerspiele = Strafe für Kinderpornografie
* Strafe identisch --> Schwere des Verbrechens identisch
* ergo: Killerspiele = Kinderpornografie.
qed.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das nennt man dann wohl perfektes Obrigkeitsdenken. Dazu fällt mir ein nettes Zitat von Albert Einstein ein:



			
				Albert Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muss man vor allem Schaf sein.


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 14.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz und gar nicht, aber hier wird größtenteils so getan als wenn es das größte Verbrechen überhaupt wäre, Spiele mit Gewalthintergrund für Jugendliche zu verbieten.
Und das ist mit Verlaub abenteuerlich!
Und es kann nicht schaden mal darauf hinzuweisen das Grundrechte nicht bedeuten das man alles machen kann was man will.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es kann nicht schaden mal darauf hinzuweisen das Grundrechte nicht bedeuten das man alles machen kann was man will.



Sach mal Boesor, hast du dich jemals in deinem Leben mit dem Thema Grundrechte und Grundgesetz beschäftigt? Deine Beiträge hier lassen das nicht unbedingt vermuten. Unsere Grundrechte haben wir aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen mit Adolf bekommen. Die Aussage der Grundrechte ist nicht die, dass der Einzelne nicht machen kann was er will, sondern das der Staat nicht so einfach machen kann was er will.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, hier wird sich mit Vehemenz gegen den Abbau von Grundrechten gewehrt, welchem durch so unausgegorene Gesetzesoffenbarungen und Verharmlosungen Vorschub geleistet werden soll.


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Becksteins populistische Aussage, dass die Herstellung und Verbreitung von "Killerspielen" künftig so hart wie Kinderpornographie bestraft werden müsse, wurde gegenüber Golem.de von einem Ministeriums-Sprecher relativiert - es sei dabei nur ein Anheben das Strafmaßes gemeint gewesen, nicht jedoch eine Gleichstellung jedweder Art."


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, ausser z.B. durch gesetze, sagen wir einfachmal, z.B. im Jugendschutz?
Hab da so einen Link gelesen.....


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hier wird sich mit Vehemenz gegen den Abbau von Grundrechten gewehrt, welchem durch so unausgegorene Gesetzesoffenbarungen und Verharmlosungen Vorschub geleistet werden soll.




Drehen wir das ganze doch einfach mal um.
Was ist mit den Grundrechten zu vereinbaren?
wozu kann mich der Staat durch Gesetze zwingen?
Was ist Rechtens und ab wann ist es eine unrechtmäßige Abschaffung der Grundrechte?

Ich denke doch du/ihr werdet euch nicht über alle Maßnahmen beschweren, wo zieht ihr die Grenze?

Vielelicht hilft mir das euch zu verstehen.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> "Becksteins populistische Aussage, dass die Herstellung und Verbreitung von "Killerspielen" künftig so hart wie Kinderpornographie bestraft werden müsse, wurde gegenüber Golem.de von einem Ministeriums-Sprecher relativiert - es sei dabei nur ein Anheben das Strafmaßes gemeint gewesen, nicht jedoch eine Gleichstellung jedweder Art."



Achso, es soll nur das Strafmaß gleichgestellt werden. Kinderficken und virtuelles Schiessen auf Pixelmännchen aka "menschenähnliche Wesen" sollen künftig strafrechtlich identisch behandelt werden. Für Beckstein sind beide also gleich schützenswert. Das nenne ich doch mal echten Jugendschutz ...


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, Kinderpornographie und kinderfi.... sind mal zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
Also bitte nicht die Sachlichkeit aus den Augen verlieren.
Soll doch eine Disskussion sein und keine Prügelei werden.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> "Becksteins populistische Aussage, dass die Herstellung und Verbreitung von "Killerspielen" künftig so hart wie Kinderpornographie bestraft werden müsse, wurde gegenüber Golem.de von einem Ministeriums-Sprecher relativiert - es sei dabei nur ein Anheben das Strafmaßes gemeint gewesen, nicht jedoch eine Gleichstellung jedweder Art."


1.) Quelle?

2.) "..von einem Ministeriumssprecher...", dh Beckstein selber vertritt immer noch diese Meinung.


----------



## TBrain (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es kann nicht schaden mal darauf hinzuweisen das Grundrechte nicht bedeuten das man alles machen kann was man will.



Umgekehrt kann man aber auch mal darauf hinweisen, das der Teil "Die Schranken werden durch allgemeine Gesetze bestimmt..." keine Aufforderung dazu ist möglichst viele dieser allgemeinen Gesetze zu erlassen. Der Gesetzgeber muss die ursprüngliche Intention des Grundrechtes berücksichtigen. Wenn dieses weiter und weiter eingeschränkt wird kann man schon mal die Frage stellen ob das noch im Sinne des Grundrechtes ist.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Boesor, hast du dich jemals in deinem Leben mit dem Thema Grundrechte und Grundgesetz beschäftigt?




komisch, dieselbe frage wollt` ich dir stellen.
ist aber eigentlich überflüssig, da ich die antwort schon kenne.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Kinderpornographie und kinderfi.... sind mal zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.Also bitte nicht die Sachlichkeit aus den Augen verlieren. Soll doch eine Disskussion sein und keine Prügelei werden.


Sorry für die drastische Ausdrucksweise. Aber leider werden in Kinderpornos ganz real Kinder gefickt. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Und wer sich daran aufgeilt, ist für mich ein Kinderficker. Auch wenn er es strafrechtlich betrachtet nicht ist. Die Bezeichnung "sexuelle Handlungen mit Minderjährigen" ist zwar die politisch korrekte, ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen. Diese Dinge mit Computerspielen zu vergleichen ist mehr als nur geschmacklos und wirft ein bezeichnendes Bild auf die "Wertvorstellungen" eines Herrn Beckstein.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann für dich ganz simpel und nur im Bezug auf das Thema Spiele: 

*Der jetzige Zustand ist mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar, jede Änderung überschreitet die Kompetenz des Staates. --- Ganz einfach, weil weder ein sachlicher noch ein funktioneller Zusammenhang oder auch nur eine annähernde Notwendigkeit besteht.* 
(...Weiter auch eine Seite vorher ausführlicher.)

In dem Zusammenhang auch:
Liest du auch was andere hier schreiben oder bist du ein automatisiertes Antwortprogramm???
Bei reiflicher Überlegung und Betrachtung deiner Haltung auch aus dem Nachbarthread:
1.)


			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 11.02.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und 2.)



			
				Boesor am 12.02.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> BCD am 12.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könnte man auch zu dem Schluß kommen, mit einem Claqeur zu tun zu haben. Andererseits besteht die Möglichkeit, daß du die Diskussion anheizen sollst und/oder ein gewisses generelles Verständnisdefizit dein eigen nennst. Eine gewisse "Trolligkeit" durch ständiges Gegensteuern gegen alle Argumente (ob zutreffend oder nicht) läßt sich jedoch nicht verleugnen.

Klär uns doch mal auf..... 

Genug nachvollziehbare Gründe gegen die geplante Änderung wurden ja nun mittlerweile geliefert, deine Beweggründe dafür sind haltlos, weil die Initiative das *Ziel* Kinder- und Jugendschutz verfehlt.


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man auch zu dem Schluß kommen, mit einem Claqeur zu tun zu haben. Andererseits besteht die Möglichkeit, daß du die Diskussion anheizen sollst und/oder ein gewisses generelles Verständnisdefizit dein eigen nennst. Eine gewisse "Trolligkeit" durch ständiges Gegensteuern gegen alle Argumente (ob zutreffend oder nicht) läßt sich jedoch nicht verleugnen.
> 
> Klär uns doch mal auf.....
> 
> Genug nachvollziehbare Gründe gegen die geplante Änderung wurden ja nun mittlerweile geliefert, deine Beweggründe dafür sind haltlos, weil die Initiative das *Ziel* Kinder- und Jugendschutz verfehlt.



Wie schade, ich dachte für könnten eine sachliche Diskussion führen.
Gerade deshalb wollte ich mal losgelöst von den Spielen (weil wir da ja nicht weiterkommen) wissen wie du allgemein dazu sethst, daher die obige Frage.

Es ist natürlich kein Problem die Diskussion zu verweigern, dazu kannst du ja  einfach nicht antworten 
Aber es wäre nett wenn du solche Sachen wie oben vermeiden könntest.
Ich habe durchaus ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung und muss mir von dir bestimmt nicht Trolligkeit vorwerfen lassen.


----------



## Boesor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 14.02.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.02.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na klar kann man die Frage stellen und ich bin mir sicher das es ziemlich viele Fachleute gibt die das im Zuge des gesetzgebungsverfahrens auch tun werden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es im Sinne des Jugenschutzes durchaus gerechtfertigt Spiele mit Gewalthintergrund erst ab 18 Jahren zu verkaufen.
Ich halte das nicht für einen unzulässigen Eingriff, aber ich bin wie viele um nicht zu sagen alle hier Laie.
Zum Glück gibt es aber in diesem Land ja die Möglichkeit gegen jedes Gesetz juristisch vorzugehen.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich geb mal kurz einen "Schnellkurs" in Sachen Grundrechtseingriffe:

Der Gesetzgeber darf die Grundrechte einschränken, sofern ihr Wesensgehalt dabei nicht angetastet wird. Das darf er aber nicht, weil er gerade Lust dazu hat, sondern nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen. Der geplante Grundrechtseingriff muss kumulativ

1. erforderlich zur Zielerreichung sein
2. geeignet sein, das angestrebte Ziel zu erreichen
3. verhältnismäßig sein, d.h. das Grundrecht möglichst wenig einschränken

Angebliches Ziel ist der Jugendschutz und die Verhinderung von Amokläufen. Erforderlich wäre der vorgelegte Gesetzesentwurf also dann, wenn der bisherige Jugendschutz und der Schutz vor Amokläufen unzureichend wäre. 

Über den Punkt könnte man sogar noch diskutieren.

Geeignet ist der Entwurf schon deshalb nicht, weil es keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen den Amokläufen und Computerspielen gibt. Gerade Emsdetten ist der Beweis dafür, weil der Täter a) seine Motive veröffentlicht hatte und diese nichts mit CS zu tun hatten und b) er schon 18 Jahre alt war. Der Entwurf hätte in seinem Fall gar nichts verhindert. Trotzdem wird er als Rechtfertigung missbraucht.

Damit wären wir eigentlich schon am Ende der Prüfung. Der Entwurf ist ungeeignet und damit schon verfassungswidrig. Trotzdem noch ein Hinweis zu Verhältnismäßigkeit:

Wenn es doch angeblich nur um Jugendschutz geht, sind alle Einschränkungen für erwachsene Spieler unnötig und damit unverhältnismäßig. Der bayrische Entwurf ist von vorne bis hinten handwerklich schlecht gemacht und verfassungswidrig.

Von den vielen anderen Grundrechtsverletzungen (elterliches Sorgerecht, Berufsfreiheit, Kunstfreiheit, Pressefreiheit usw.) will ich gar nicht erst reden. So, das jetzt mal ganz grob und in der gebotenen Kürze.

EDIT:


			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist es im Sinne des Jugenschutzes durchaus gerechtfertigt Spiele mit Gewalthintergrund erst ab 18 Jahren zu verkaufen.



Kein Problem, das sehe ich auch so. Aber darum geht leider nicht nur. Du musst einfach mal ein bisschen weiterdenken und dir die Vorlagen genau durchlesen. Vieleicht verstehst du dann, warum sich manche hier so aufregen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der jetzige Zustand ist mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar, jede Änderung überschreitet die Kompetenz des Staates. --- Ganz einfach, weil weder ein sachlicher noch ein funktioneller Zusammenhang oder auch nur eine annähernde Notwendigkeit besteht. *



ich denke nicht, dass du das zu entscheiden hast (geschweige denn kannst) . 
dass bspw eine notwendigkeit besteht minderjährige von gewissen medieninhalten fernzuhalten steht doch ausser frage.

nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen :
ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich mit der beckstein`schen auffasung übereinstimme.

mir gehts nur darum, dass du dich hierhinstellst und meinst entscheiden zu können, was richtig (oder verfassungsrechtlich haltbar ) ist und was nicht - und alle die anderer meinung sind, sind ohnehin doof. 

und noch was:
nur weil du was fett schreibst oder besonders geschliffen zu formulieren versuchst wirds nicht richtiger .


----------



## chj (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur. Wenn sich der Staat hübsch raushält, kann man gleich ein paar Grundrechte in einem einzigen Satz garantieren.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				chj am 14.02.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur. Wenn sich der Staat hübsch raushält, kann man gleich ein paar Grundrechte in einem einzigen Satz garantieren.


Die Amerikaner machen es aber auch nicht viel besser - nur anders. Das bestimmte Ereignisse von der Politik gerne dazu benutzt werden, um durch die Hintertür bestimmte Dinge durchzusetzen, die sonst niemals funktionieren würden, ist ein altes Spiel. Ich verlasse kurz die Pfade der political correctness und gebe dazu 3 plakative Beispiele:

Adolf hat den Reichstagsbrand als Startsignal für die Judenverfolgungen missbraucht. Die Amerikaner die angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen des Irak für den Golfkrieg. Und Beckstein macht das Ganze halt mit dem Amoklauf von Emsdetten. Ich will das hier ganz bestimmt nicht auf eine Stufe stellen, aber die Mechanismen sind immer die gleichen. So funktioniert Politik.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein  sehr guter Beitrag befindet sich im übrigen direkt über deinem eigenen.

Diese "rechtliche Würdigung" kommt im Übrigen von der Person, der du selbst  (äußerst nett übrigens) unterstellt hast, daß sie keine Ahnung von den Grundrechtsbegriffen hat. 
Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, daß ich keine andere Meinung respektiere sondern versucht geradezu halsstarriges Festhalten an objektiv falschen Aussagen zu hinterfragen.
Mehr dazu an die Person selber.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "rechtliche Würdigung" kommt im Übrigen von der Person, der du selbst  (äußerst nett übrigens) unterstellt hast, daß sie keine Ahnung von den Grundrechtsbegriffen hat.



dabei bleib` ich übrigens auch :






> Geeignet ist der Entwurf schon deshalb nicht, weil es keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen den Amokläufen und Computerspielen gibt. Gerade Emsdetten ist der Beweis dafür, weil der Täter a) seine Motive veröffentlicht hatte und diese nichts mit CS zu tun hatten und b) er schon 18 Jahre alt war. Der Entwurf hätte in seinem Fall gar nichts verhindert. Trotzdem wird er als Rechtfertigung missbraucht.



hier legt er sich wieder alles so zurecht, wie er es gern hätte (ziemlich dürftig ehrlich gesagt) :

zu seiner `argumentation`im einzelnen :

es müsste gar kein kausaler zusammenhang zwischen amokläufen und mediennutzung festgestellt weden. 
es kann einzig und alleine darum gehen minderjährige von gewissen medieninhalten fernzuhalten.

der jugendschutz ist bekanntlich (aber das weisst du ja sicher) eines der schutzwürdigsten güter im deutschen staate.

die geeignetheit könnte man an dieser stelle also durchaus bejahen .....



> Damit wären wir eigentlich schon am Ende der Prüfung. Der Entwurf ist ungeeignet und damit schon verfassungswidrig.



...was er natürlich nicht tut und die prüfung kurzerhand abbricht .



> Trotzdem noch ein Hinweis zu Verhältnismäßigkeit...)
> Wenn es doch angeblich nur um Jugendschutz geht, sind alle Einschränkungen für erwachsene Spieler unnötig und damit unverhältnismäßig.



das ist natürlich jetzt totaler unfug.
einschränkungen wären uu auch für erwachsene zu machen, zugunsten des jugendschutzes.

noch mal zur klarstellung:

ich sag jetzt nicht, dass das obige alles meine meinung widerspiegelt, aber so schwarz/ weiss wie er denkt gehts auch nicht - gerade in der juristerei . 




> Der bayrische Entwurf ist von vorne bis hinten handwerklich schlecht gemacht und verfassungswidrig.



da bin ich wiederum derselben meinung.
auch auf mich macht der entwurf einen wenig durchdachten eindruck - ein typischer schnellschuss eben .


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin durchaus auf deine vorherigen Beiträge eingegangen, nur hast du es vorgezogen entweder auf Argumente nicht einzugehen oder aber unbeirrt vorgekaute Floskeln ausgespuckt. Wenn diese Phrasen jedoch deine eigene Meinung wiederspiegeln, was ich zutiefst bedauern würde, ist wirklich jegliche Diskussion sinnlos.

Insofern sehe ich die Verweigerung durchaus nicht von meiner Seite.

Hast du nun eigentlich meinen Beitrag von Seite 6 gelesen oder ziehst du noch immer die Selbstmitleidsnummer vor? Wenn du es nicht gelesen haben solltest nicht, ignoriere meine weiteren Zeilen. 

Näher erklärend möchte ich dazu ausführen daß ich (als ehemaliger DDR-Bürger, der 89 in DD und Leipzig als 10-Klässler auf der Straße war um die Maueröffnung mit zu erzwingen) es als äußerst unverantwortlich ansehe, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit die elementaren Grundrechte der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung von der Politik angefochten werden können und noch dazu von den mündigen Bürgern Schritt für Schritt aufgegeben werden... Kannst du mein Unverständnis nachvollziehen?
Wenn ihr erst mal dort steht, wo wir bereits waren, fragt ihr euch ganz zerknirscht, wie das denn so schnell passieren konnte. Der Staat macht es sich leicht, aber gerade du mit deinen Sprüchen machst es ihm noch viel leichter.
Vielleicht solltest du es mal von dieser Seite betrachten. Man kann wirklich alles bis ins kleinste Detail reglementieren, ohne dabei wirklich etwas zu erreichen.
Jeder hat für sich selbst die Verantwortung innerhalb der bestehenden Gesetze alles dafür zu tun, daß diese Demokratie das ist und auch bleibt, wofür es sich auf die Straße zu gehen lohnt. Und nicht dafür, sie irgendwann im Nirvana verschwinden zu sehen.

Es wäre zu schade. Daher bitte ich auch meinen etwas rüden Ton bei solchen Sachen zu entschuldigen, aber es bringt mich jedesmal auf die Palme. WEIL ich weiß, was wir hier gemeinsam haben.


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei bleib` ich übrigens auch


Und ich hatte mir doch extra sooo viel Mühe gegeben. Leider funktioniert's bei Parkuhren nicht. Statt dessen noch ein schönes Zitat von Einstein:   



			
				Albert Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.



Edit: 

Es freut mich übrigens, dass hier Leute vom Fach diskutieren. Das reduziert den Anteil der Leute, die von rechtlichen Dingen schwätzen, von denen sie nur in der BILD gelesen haben. Wo hast du denn deine beiden Examen gemacht? Vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei bleib` ich übrigens auch :



Nach deiner Meinung wäre es durchaus machbar, Kindern und Jugendlichen das Medium Fernsehen oder Schrift (im allgemeinen und nur bspw.) vorzuenthalten.
Ausreichend dafür wäre die Unterstellung der Schädlichkeit, verbunden mit der Argumentation die Jugend vor Schädlichem bewahren zu müssen. Das funktioniert aber eben so nicht.

Morgen mehr. Muß auf Schicht.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Albert Einstein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.



ein (hobby-) jurist, der einstein zitiert; das kann eigentlich nur in die hose gehn. 
 




> Wo hast du denn deine beiden Examen gemacht?



hab` bislang nur das erste.



> Vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar?



das will ich doch mal nicht hoffen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nach deiner Meinung*....




alles lesen :



> ich sag jetzt nicht, dass das obige alles meine meinung widerspiegelt


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hab` bislang nur das erste.


Dann habe ich dir wohl ein Staatsexamen und 15 Jahre Berufserfahrung voraus. Viel Glück beim zweiten ...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 14.02.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.02.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann kommst du ja wohl kaum umhin zuzugeben, dass deine ausführungen zu einer möglichen verfassungsbeschwerde, insbesondere in punkto geeignetheit, _äusserst_ dürftig waren, oder ? 

und wie du auf die sache bei der verhältnismässigkeit kommst würd` mich auch noch interessieren.


----------



## Somian (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 14.02.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.02.2007 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medien sind Immer ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, und man sollte sie Deswegen Kindern nicht vorenthalten- auch, wenn sie Karikaturen oder Metaphern noch nicht verstehen. Wie lernt man das denn? Dem Staat wäre es doch am liebsten, wenn er Kinder ganz genau formen könnte, wie er es möchte, und ihnen einige Dinge verheimlichen, oder sie sogar belügen. Fließbandobjekt Nummer 5444. Und wenn das Kind dann 18 ist kommt es mit der gesellschaft trotzdem nciht klar, weil sie ganz anders ist, als in dem Heile-Welt-und-Gott-Beschützt-dich-und-blabla Gerede enthalten ist. ICh würde meinem Kind so nciths vorenthalten, es natürlich auch nicht zu irgendetwas zwingen. Wenn ich dann aber rumsitze, WoW Spiele, und mein (fiktives 8-jähriges) Kind kommt rein, was soll ich dem sagen? Dass ich etwas ganz böses mache, von dem man seit mitte 2007 Kindern nichts erzählen darf, sich dafür schämen muss, und das es auch nciht spielen darf? Nein, ich würde sagen, dass ich World of Warcraft Spiele, was mir Spaß macht. Dann würde das kind entweder sagen, dass es das Spiel doof findet, weil man pausenlos auf Monster einklopft, oder cool... Darauf hat man keinen einfluss. Und wenn das kind dann mitspielt, wird es merken, dass es das SPiel noch niocht so gut beherrscht, weil es nocht nicht so gut lesen kann, oder warum auch immer. Mir geht es darum, dass viele denken, sie müssten Kindern eine Scheinwelt aufbauen, und die Realität verharmlosen. Und mit Jugendlichen ist es auch so- nur,d ass die ein ganzes Stück schlauer sind, und merken, wenn ihnen nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählt wird. Dadurch sinkt die Achtung vor älteren. Und wo mein dad vor 5Jahren mit mir UT gespielt hat, ahbe ich ihn auch geachtet, weil er mich verstanden hat. und ich habe auch ihn verstanden. und dadurch bin ich zu jemandem geworden, der weiß, mit medien, ob Killelrspiele, oder Sesamstraße, umzugehen. Jemand, der alles auf eigene Faust entdecken muss, weil ihm alles vorenthalten wird, wird vielleicht nicht so. Selsbt einigen Erwachsenen fehlt bei so etwas die Kompetenz. Oder warum glauben sie all diese anti-Spieler Propaganda im Fernsehen?


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> dann kommst du ja wohl kaum umhin zuzugeben, dass deine ausführungen zu einer möglichen verfassungsbeschwerde, insbesondere in punkto geeignetheit, _äusserst_ dürftig waren, oder ?


Es sollte ja hier im Forum auch keine Verfassungsbeschwerde werden. Da muss man sich leider etwas kürzer fassen. Aber da ich die Sache wenigstens kurz durchgeprüft habe, darfst du deine Künste hier auch gerne mal zeigen. Also, wie schaut's mit Erforderlichkeit, Geeignetheit und Verhältnismäßigkeit deiner Meinung nach aus? Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

@Bonkic:
Ich warte immer noch auf deine juristisch saubere Rechtfertigung der bayrischen Gesetzesvorlage. Findest du dafür keine haltbaren Argumente? Mach dir nix draus, es gibt auch keine ...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 15.02.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic:
> Ich warte immer noch auf deine juristisch saubere Rechtfertigung der bayrischen Gesetzesvorlage. Findest du dafür keine haltbaren Argumente? Mach dir nix draus, es gibt auch keine ...



ich hab` auch nie behauptet, dass die bayerische gesetzesvorlage verfassungsrechtlich unbedenklich wäre.

aber so einfach wie du es dir machst ist es ja ganz offensichtlich nicht.

wie wärs also, wenn du _zunächst_ mal meine fragestellung nach geeignetheit und verhältnismässigkeit beantworten würdest ?

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:

du kannst doch nicht als einziges argument _gegen_ die geeignetheit einen nicht bewiesenen (und ganz sicher auch nicht existenten) kausalen zusammenhang zwischen computerspielen und amokläufen anführen.

auch deine bemerkung zur verhältnismässigkeit - ist wie schon gesagt - schlicht haltlos, für mich jedenfalls.

weil eine massnahme, die den jugendschutz zum ziel hat auch die rechte volljähriger in gewisser weise einschränkt, soll sie rundweg unverhältnismässig sein ? 

das musst du mir erklären .

vielleicht lieg ich auch komplett falsch, aber ich lerne ja auch gerne - und oft - dazu .


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also zumindest eine Sache hast du schon gelernt. Das es nämlich wesentlich einfacher ist Fragen zu stellen, als Fragen zu beantworten. Mit dem Beantworten macht man sich ja auch deutlich angreifbarer. Aber gut, ich spiele trotzdem mit ...



			
				Bonkic am 15.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ... du kannst doch nicht als einziges argument _gegen_ die geeignetheit einen nicht bewiesenen (und ganz sicher auch nicht existenten) kausalen zusammenhang zwischen computerspielen und amokläufen anführen.


Sicher kann ich das. Ich beschränke mich übrigens nur aus reiner Faulheit auf diesen Punkt. Die Geeignetheit eines Grundrechtseingriffs steht im direkten Zusammenhang zum angestrebten Ziel des Eingriffs. 

Deshalb darf ich die Begründung (Zielformulierung) der Bayern mal kurz zitieren:



			
				Ziel des Entwurfes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Amokläufer war im Besitz zahlreicher jugendgefährdender Medien. Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse belegen, dass
> insbesondere sog. Killerspiele, die menschenverachtende Gewalttätigkeiten zum Gegenstand haben, eine gewaltabstumpfende und für bestimmte labile Charaktere auch eine stimulierende Wirkung haben können. Zwar sind einzelne Auswirkungen von Gewaltspielen noch umstritten. Zahlreiche wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse legen aber eine nachteilige Wirkung gerade auf Jugendliche nahe ...
> 
> .... In den vergangenen Jahren wurden zwar im Bereich des Jugendmedienschutzes Verbesserungen erzielt, um den wachsenden Gefährdungen auf dem Mediensektor zu begegnen. Dies ist jedoch nicht ausreichend, wie die jüngste schreckliche Gewalttat in Emsdetten zeigt.



Das Ziel scheint also offenbar eine Verhinderung solcher Gewalttaten wie der von Emsdetten zu sein, die angeblich ursächlich auf den Konsum von "Killerspielen" zurückzuführen war - was du ja selber nicht glaubst ...

Man muss sich also fragen, ob der Amoklauf von Emsdetten verhindert worden wäre, wenn der Gesetzesentwurf schon zum Tatzeitpunkt geltendes Recht gewesen wäre. Der Ansatz "Jugendmedienschutz" hilft da nicht wirklich weiter, da der Täter zum Tatzeitpunkt schon volljährig war. Immerhin könnte er trotzdem durch das spielen von CS zur Tat getrieben/motiviert worden sein. Leider legt sein Abschiedsbrief ganz andere Motive nahe, die absolut nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun hatten. Bleibt festzuhalten, dass der Gesetzeslauf zumindest diesen Amoklauf nicht verhindert hätte.

Vielleicht hätte der Entwurf ja all die anderen Amokläufe in Deutschland verhindert. Hmm, welche denn? Es gab ja kaum welche. Dafür gibt es aber Millionen von Computerspielern. Komisch. Anders gesagt: Nichts deutet darauf hin, dass a) Computerspiele gewalttätig machen oder b) ein Verbot solcher Spiele Amokläufe verhindern könnte. Vielleicht haben solche Spiele tatsächlich eine "stimulierende Wirkung auf labile Charaktere". Das kann niemand ausschließen. Das gilt aber auch für Bücher, TV und alle anderen Medien. Mich z.B. machen dumme Politiker aggressiv. Solllte man die auch verbieten?

Fazit: Der Gesetzesentwurf ist zur Zielerreichung ungeeignet.



			
				Bonkic am 15.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> weil eine massnahme, die den jugendschutz zum ziel hat auch die rechte volljähriger in gewisser weise einschränkt, soll sie rundweg unverhältnismässig sein ?



Ein Grundrechtseingriff ist immer dann unverhältnismäßig, wenn dem Gesetzgeber alternativ ein anderes bzw. milderes Mittel zur Zielerreichung zur Verfügung steht. Das Problem der gewaltbereiten Jugendlichen dürfte seine Ursache kaum im übermässigen Konsum von Computerspielen haben. Zumindest wäre diese Annahme eine durch NICHTS bewiesene Unterstellung und somit als Begründung für einen Grundrechteingriff diesen Ausmaßes nicht tragbar. Die wirklichen Ursachen sind mangelhafte Erziehung/Ausbildung, Verwahrlosung, Frust und Perspektivlosigkeit. 

Von staatlicher Seite aus gäbe es genug Möglichkeiten, diesem gesellschaftlichen Problem ohne Grundrechtseingriffe für erwachsene und völlig harmlose Computerspieler entgegenzuwirken. Nur kosten diese Möglichkeiten leider Geld. Ein Gesetzesentwurf kostet gar nichts.

Fazit: Die Maßnahme ist unverhältnismäßig, weil sie a) die Zielgruppe verfehlt und dem Staat b) andere Maßnahmen ohne Grundrechtseingriff zur Verfügung stehen die c) zur Zielerreichung wesentlich effektiver sind.

Und jetzt bist du dran und begründest mir, warum es verfassungsgemäß ist, dass ich als erwachsener Computerspieler, der keine Rechte Dritter verletzt und friedlich seinem Hobby nachgeht, in meiner ganz privaten Freizeit künftig  keine "Killerspiele" mehr spielen darf. Wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, was das eigentlich genau sein soll ....


----------



## gOtHiK3-striker (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hai Leutz, hab mir den Artikel und die Kommentare einfach mal durchgelesen, weiß nicht genau, ich finde man sollte einfach abwarten wie sich die ganze Sache ergibt. Denn Ich persönlich bin mehr so ein Typ, der die ganze Geschichte  einfach mitverfolgt ( Nachrichten, diverse Berichte ) und finde man sollte warten inwiefern sich die Einschränkungen den 18 jährigen gegenüber auftun, denn Mir ist nicht bekannt dass bei dem Kauf von Games ab 18 von Leuten, die Das volljährige Lebensalter erreicht haben, sich irgendetwas neues in den Weg stellt. Oder? Wird sich was verändern für einen Käufer der volljährig ist? Ich mein, selbst für die unter 18 jährigen oder sogar 16 jährigen wie ich einer bin, wird es genauso bleiben wie vorher, da wird sich nicht viel verändern, denn es gibt immer einen netten "gamer" Kollegen den man ansprechen kann und fragen ob er einem nicht das Spiel kaufen könnt    ...also, in diesem Sinne  verabschiede ich mich, und würde mich auf Antwort freuen. mfg Kevin


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				gOtHiK3-striker am 16.02.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Leutz, hab mir den Artikel und die Kommentare einfach mal durchgelesen, weiß nicht genau, ich finde man sollte einfach abwarten wie sich die ganze Sache ergibt. Denn Ich persönlich bin mehr so ein Typ, der die ganze Geschichte  einfach mitverfolgt ( Nachrichten, diverse Berichte ) und finde man sollte warten


Sorry, aber bei der Beschreibung springt mir sofort der Begriff "Mitläufer" in den Sinn.  Solches Desinteresse und Passivität, echt nö. Leute wie du schrecken erst dann hoch wenn die Paragraphen von "brutalen Spielen" auf "brutale Medien" auf "vaterlandsschädliche Medien" erweitert wurden und der Staat wieder totale Zensur übt. Oder vielleicht selbst dann nicht.  



			
				gOtHiK3-striker am 16.02.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern sich die Einschränkungen den 18 jährigen gegenüber auftun, denn Mir ist nicht bekannt dass bei dem Kauf von Games ab 18 von Leuten, die Das volljährige Lebensalter erreicht haben, sich irgendetwas neues in den Weg stellt. Oder? Wird sich was verändern für einen Käufer der volljährig ist? Ich mein, selbst für die unter 18 jährigen oder sogar 16 jährigen wie ich einer bin, wird es genauso bleiben wie vorher,


Hast du den Artikel auch wirklich _gelesen_ und dir nicht nur die Buchstaben angeschaut? 


			
				SYSTEM schrieb:
			
		

> - Extrem gewaltbeherrschte Trägermedien (z. B. Computerspiele, Videos, DVD) sind in Zukunft per Gesetz automatisch für Kinder und Jugendliche verboten. Sie müssen nicht erst Prüfverfahren durch die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien durchlaufen. Diese Medien sind dann mit einem weit reichenden Abgabe- und Werbeverbot belegt und dürfen nur in gesonderten Geschäften und an Erwachsene verkauft werden. Die Schwelle, ab der das automatische Verbot greift, wird gesenkt. Es reicht in Zukunft schon, wenn das ganze Spiel von Gewalt beherrscht wird, auch ohne das Gewalt
> verherrlicht wird (§ 15 Abs. 2 JuSchG).





			
				SYSTEM schrieb:
			
		

> - Auch die Indizierungskriterien der BPjM werden erweitert (§18 Abs. 1 JuSchG). Die Kriterien sind richtungsweisend für die Bundesprüfstelle, um Medien als jugendgefährdend einzustufen. Künftig werden auch folgende Spiele indiziert: 'Spiele, in denen deutlich visualisierte Gewaltanwendung mit 'Leben sammeln' oder Erreichen eines weiteren Levels belohnt wird, oder in denen Mord- oder Metzelszenen detailliert dargestellt werden, kommen auf den Index'





			
				SYSTEM schrieb:
			
		

> - Initiative zur Umrüstung von Kassensystemen, damit das Verkaufspersonal durch akustische oder optische Warnhinweise auf die jugendschutzrechtlichen Abgabeverbote hingewiesen wird.


Nicht nur dass du nicht das Spiel kaufen darfst welches du willst (defacto alle Rollenspiele von TES über DSA bis Gothic wären zusätzlich du allen FPS und RTS verboten), sondern du wirst auch noch öffentlich diffamiert wenn du dir ein erlaubtes Spiel kaufst.

Wie würde es dir gefallen dass jedesmal wenn du ne CD kaufst ne Sirene losgeht und ne Durchsage kommt "Achtung, Sie kaufen sich CD <hier Titel einsetzen>!" und dich der ganze Plattenladen/Mediamarkt anstarrt?



			
				gOtHiK3-striker am 16.02.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> da wird sich nicht viel verändern, denn es gibt immer einen netten "gamer" Kollegen den man ansprechen kann und fragen ob er einem nicht das Spiel kaufen könnt    ...also, in diesem Sinne  verabschiede ich mich, und würde mich auf Antwort freuen. mfg Kevin


Ja, nur dass der "nette Gamerkollege" dann dafür in den Knast wandert oder bis zu ner halben Million € Strafe blechen dürfen soll.


			
				SYSTEM (andere News) schrieb:
			
		

> Er fordert ein generelles Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot von Spielen mit gewalttätigem Inhalt und Verbot von Sportarten wie Paintball. Des Weiteren sollen Straftäter, die sich nicht an die Richtlinien halten, mit einem Bußgeld von bis zu 500.000€ bestraft werden.


----------



## sportfeind (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Nun, dann will ich auch einmal meine Meinung zum Thema "Killerspiele" und Jugendschutz kundtun. 

Zu Anfang einmal: Das Wort "Killerspiele" stört mich wirklich zutiefst, da zwar von keinem wirklich definiert wird, was ein "Killerspiel" eigentlich ist, es aber für unbedarfte Eltern trotzdem sehr bedrohlich wirken muss, genauso wie z.B. ein "Killervirus" sehr bedrohlich wirkt. Mit solchen Wortkreationen verbreitet man Angst oder zumindest ein sehr ungutes Gefühl, denn wer will schon gern, dass sein Kind ein „Killerspiel“ spielt?! Sie fördern die Fantasie derjenigen, denen der Bereich „Computerspiele“ gänzlich unbekannt ist. Es wäre also durchaus wünschenswert, wenn sich zumindest die als seriös betrachtenden Teile der Medienlandschaft um mehr Aufklärung bemühen würden, anstatt immer wieder das Wort "Killerspiele" zu verwenden. Es hilft auch nicht sonderlich viel, wenn man davor ein "so genannt" setzt, da man dadurch kaum das eigentliche Wort entschärft. 

Nun zum Jugendschutz. Es sind ja sehr redliche Ziele, die sich unsere Familienministerin und auch Herr Beckstein setzen, wenn sie die Jugend schützen wollen. Es stellt sich mir aber unweigerlich die Frage, inwiefern die Jugend geschützt wird, wenn man ihnen verbietet gewisse Computerspiele zu spielen, oder gewisse Filme anzuschauen. 

Es mag sein, dass PC-Spiele tatsächlich eine schädliche Wirkung auf Jugendlich (aber auch auf Erwachsene) haben könnten. Dies vollkommen auszuschließen halte ich für genauso fahrlässig, wie es einfach als Wahrheit darzustellen. Allein die Tatsache, dass man PC-Spiele, wobei immer wieder CS in den Medien erwähnt wird, bei den beiden Amokläufern gefunden hat, ist kein Beweis für einen Zusammenhang zwischen einem Amoklauf und PC-Spielen. 
Genauso könnte ich dann behaupten, dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Coca Cola und Amokläufen gibt, da die Annahme sehr nahe liegt, dass beide schon einmal Coca Cola getrunken haben. Trotzdem käme kein Vernünftiger Mensch auf die Idee, dass ein solcher Zusammenhang bestehen könnte.

 PC-Spiel bieten sich aus  verschiedenen Gründen jedoch besonders gut als „Sündenbock“ an.
Der erste Grund ist, dass Computerspiele in der Regel von Jugendlichen oder Jungen Erwachsenen gespielt werden. Für ältere Menschen ist schon allein das Grund zur Annahme, dass es nicht unbedingt etwas Gutes sein kann, da die Jugend von heute nun einmal schlecht ist. Mir ist wohl klar, dass so eine Aussage, rational betrachtet, Unsinn ist. Trotzdem herrscht diese Meinung schon seit langer Zeit vor, was ein Zitat belegt, dass Sokrates zugeschrieben wird: "Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."  

Der zweite Grund ist, dass die Welt der Computerspiele für die meisten Eltern ein Buch mit Sieben Siegeln darstellt. Sie haben schlicht keine Ahnung von dem, was ihre Kinder da machen, wenn sie nach dem Mittagessen vor dem Computer (oder auch der Konsole) sitzen. Ich wage sogar die Behauptung, dass es ihnen egal ist, solang ihnen niemand sagt, dass ihre Kinder dadurch zu Amokläufern werden. In diesem Moment beginnen sie sich zu Fragen, was ihre Kinder da eigentlich tun. Und sie bekommen Angst, denn der Mensch hat immer vor dem Unbekannten Angst. So würden sich auch die meisten fürchten, wenn man sie nachts in einen dunklen Wald stellen würde. Sie wüssten nicht, was dort in der Dunkelheit lauert. 
Was macht man nun, um seine Angst in der Dunkelheit zu bekämpfen? Nun, das leichteste wäre, einfach das Licht einzuschalten. Was aber machen die Erziehungsberechtigten und vergleichsweise alten Politiker gegen ihr Unbehagen? Nun, um bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben, sie verbieten die Dunkelheit. Dass das nicht logisch ist, interessiert nicht. Anstatt sich schlicht zu informieren, was ihre Kinder spielen (oder die Jugendlichen des Volkes, das sie repräsentieren), wollen sie die Spiele verbieten. Es wird viel Kraft in ein Ziel investiert, dass nicht die eigentlichen Probleme lösen wird, sondern maximal (und selbst das bleibt zweifelhaft) ein Symptom dieser Probleme (in diesem Fall wären dies die Amokläufe). 

Die eigentlichen Probleme liegen meiner Meinung nach an anderer Stelle und ich sehe mich in der vor kurzem erschienen Vergleichsstudie der Unicef über die Situation der Kinder in Deutschland bestätigt. In dieser Studie ist Deutschland nur auf Platz 11 gekommen. Als ein Grund wird die zu Geringe Kommunikation zwischen Eltern und ihren Kindern genannt. Außerdem werden eine verbesserte Betreuung und auch ein besseres Bildungsangebot gefordert. Diese Ergebnisse, und auch die Feststellung, dass „Politik für Kinder in Deutschland meist nur Mittel zum Zweck sei“ sind keine wirklichen Neuheiten.
Das sich diese Umstände natürlich auch auf Kinder und Jugendliche auswirken, ist selbstverständlich. 

Ich für meinen Teil halte genau diese Problematik für den eigentlichen Grund, der hinter den Amokläufen steht. Daraus entsteht aber ein ganz anderes Problem. Es ist ungleich schwerer, unbequemer und teurer die Situation für Kinder und Jugendliche zu verbessern. Unbequemer ist es vor allem auch für die Eltern, die bei den Ergebnissen des Unicefvergleiches etwas gesagt bekommen, was sie nicht gerne hören. Die Eltern sind aber auch die Wähler der Politiker, die es gilt nicht zu verärgern.

Mit dem Verbot von bestimmten PC-Spielen verärgert man die Wählerschaft wohl um einiges weniger (vll sogar gar nicht?) als mit dem Versuch, ein Kinderfreundlicheres Klima in unserem schönen Lande zu verbreiten und zu diesem Zweck auch Geld auszugeben. 

Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass der Begriff „Killerspiel“ für den gebrauch in einer ernsthaften Diskussion unbrauchbar ist. 
Des Weiteren bleibt festzustellen, dass das Verbieten von bestimmten Computerspielen die vorherrschenden Probleme in dieser Gesellschaft keinesfalls lösen werden, sondern vielmehr die Mündigkeit und Fähigkeit des Bürgers, selbständig Entscheidungen zu treffen einschränken würde. Die eigentliche Lösung wäre demnach nicht der Verbot von Computerspielen, sondern ein grundsätzliches Umdenken in den Bereichen Ausbildung, Betreuung und Erziehung von Kindern. Solange dies nicht geschieht, wird es auch weiterhin zu Amokläufen kommen. 

Zuletzt will ich noch anmerken, dass ich mir durchaus darüber bewusst bin, dass der eine oder andere Punkt im Verlauf der Diskussion schon erwähnt wurde. Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür, dass ich sie als Teil meiner Meinung ebenfalls erwähnte.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 15.02.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also zumindest eine Sache hast du schon gelernt. Das es nämlich wesentlich einfacher ist Fragen zu stellen, als Fragen zu beantworten. Mit dem Beantworten macht man sich ja auch deutlich angreifbarer. Aber gut, ich spiele trotzdem mit ...



offensichtlich und naheliegenderweise hast du diese lektion lange vor mir gelernt; denn _du_ hast auf _meine_ fragen mit einer gegenfrage reagiert. 




> Sicher kann ich das. Ich beschränke mich übrigens nur aus reiner Faulheit auf diesen Punkt.



da ich auch faul bin, verlinke ich einfach dieses .pdf.

http://www.bundestag.de/bic/analysen/2006/killerspiele.pdf

kurz gesagt steht da drin, dass ein killerspieleverbot - mit ganz ähnlicher begründung - durchaus verfassungsmgemäss sein _könnte_ .


----------



## TBBPutzer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 16.02.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> offensichtlich und naheliegenderweise hast du diese lektion lange vor mir gelernt; denn _du_ hast auf _meine_ fragen mit einer gegenfrage reagiert.



 ... nachdem ich deine Frage beantwortet hatte ...



			
				Bonkic am 16.02.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kurz gesagt steht da drin, dass ein killerspieleverbot - mit ganz ähnlicher begründung - durchaus verfassungsmgemäss sein _könnte_ .



Ich kenne dieses Dokument - und habe schon herzhaft mit einigen meiner Kollegen darüber gelacht. Während meines Studiums hätte man mir diesem Mist um die Ohren gehauen. 

Kurz gesagt ist das ein "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" der ganz peinlichen Art, bestimmt für Leute, die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben und damit ihr Gewissen beruhigen sollen, wenn sie über Dinge entscheiden, die sie nicht verstehen. Es dürfte den den Abgeordeten wesentlich leichter falllen einer Grundrechtseinschränkung zuzustimmen, wenn der Wissenschaftliche Dienst den Entwurf für "möglicherweise verfassungsgemäß" hält. Dann heißt es vor dem BVerfG hinterher: " Aber die haben doch gesagt, das würde gehen ..."

Wie gesagt, das ist ein Gefälligkeitsgutachten für ahnungslose Abgeordnete und andere Laien ...  

Es würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn du ein bisschen eigenen "Gehirnschmalz" zeigst und die Sache kurz durchprüfst, statt dich auf vermeintliche "Autoritäten" wie den Wissenschaftlichen Dienst" zu berufen.  Mich würde deine eigene Argumentation interessieren. 

Reines "Name dropping" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_dropping) ist mir ein bisschen zu billig ...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 16.02.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] http://www.bundestag.de/bic/analysen/2006/killerspiele.pdf [...]


Dafür gehörst du eigentlich ausgepeitscht.  Und du willst Jurist werden? Oh Gott! 



			
				Seite 9 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Die Geeignetheit eines solchen Gesetzes hängt maßgeblich davon ab, ob eine Korrelation zwischen der Gewaltbereitschaft von Jugendlichen und dem Konsum von „Killerspielen“ anzunehmen ist. *Es bedarf keines wissenschaftlich erbrachten Beweises, dass ein solcher Zusammenhang besteht.* [...]


----------



## TBBPutzer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.02.2007 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Dafür gehört man eigentlich ausgepeitscht. Das kann man nämlich nur dann ernst nehmen, wenn man sein Gehirn vollständig ausgeschaltet hat.   

Trotzdem kann man mit diesem "Gutachten" sehr viel Spass haben. Ich hätte dafür z.B. folgenden Vorschlag: Man nehme das "Gutachten" und ersetze den Begriff "Killerspiele" durch ein beliebiges anderes Wort wie Gummibärchen oder Currywürste. An der inhaltlichen Aussage des "Gutachtens" ändert sich dadurch nichts, weil der Begriff "Killerspiel" in diesem "Gutachten" völlig austauschbar ist. Mit dem obigen Zitat aus dem Gutachten könnte man sofort anfangen. Ich habe bislang noch nie ein Gutachten gelesen, das derart beliebig ist. 

Und mit sowas will man die Beschränkung unserer Grundrechte rechtfertigen ... Ein klarer Fall für die Mülltonne ...


----------



## gOtHiK3-striker (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hey Leutz, die können doch viel erzählen, und auserdem, Ob die dass halten was die sagen is doch die andere Frage ..ich mein, selbst wenn es so kommen würde, es gibt Immer ne Lösung und die Wirds auch immer geben....

Des wars zu dem THema, sers mfg Kevin


----------

